# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Batı'da 301. madde sevinci

## bozok

Batı'da 301. madde sevinci 

*05/10/2007*
*Haber/Yeniçağ*



*Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün Türklüğe hakareti önleyen 301. maddeye ilişkin sözlerini sevinçle karşılayan yabancı medya, "Gül hakaret yasağının yumuşatılmasını istiyor" ifadesini kullandı.*


*Türkiye, hakaret yasağını gözden geçirebilir* 

*Abdullah Gül, Türk'e küfrü önleyen 301. madde konusunda yabancıları sevindirdi.* 

*Dünya basını: Gül hakaret yasağının yumuşatılmasını istiyor.*

*Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül'ün, Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenter Meclisi'nde (AKPM) önceki gün yaptığı konuşma ve parlamenterlerin sorularına verdiği cevaplar dünya medyasında geniş yankı buldu.Avrupa basını özellikle Abdullah Gül'ün, Türk'e ve Türklüğe hakareti yasaklayan 301. maddeyle ilgili sözlerine dikkat çekti.*

*AB hedefiymiş*

*İngiliz The Daily Telegraph "Abdullah Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül hakaret yasağının yumuşatılmasını istiyor" başlığını kullanarak verdiği haberinde Gül'ün Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği (AB) hedefine zarar veren maddenin değiştirilmesi çağrısını yaptığını yazdı. "Milliyetçi savcıların yasayı çok sayıda yazar, gazeteci ve akademisyene karşı kullandığını" belirten gazete, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül'ün yasanın bir problem olduğunu kabul ettiğini ancak Türkiye'de ifade özgürlüğünün kısıtlandığı yolundaki haksız bir algılamanın olduğunu da söylediğine dikkat çekti.*

*Karar hükümetin*

*İngiliz yayın kurumu BBC, "Türkiye, hakaret yasasını gözden geçirebilir" başlıklı haberinde Abdullah Gül?ün yazarların Türklüğe hakaret gerekçesiyle yargılanmalarına olanak veren yasanın değiştirilmesi çağrısında bulunduğunu kaydetti. Türkiye'de yasalar konusundaki kararları hükümetin verdiğini belirten İngiliz yayın kuruluşu BBC, "Ancak eski Dışişleri Bakanı olan Abdullah Gül'ün parti içerisinde hala etkisi bulunmaktadır" dedi.*

*Reformlar alkışlanıyormuş*

*Fransız Le Monde da, Abdullah Gül, AKPM'de yaptığı konuşmada Avrupa ile uyumlu, reformları sürdüren bir Türkiye'yi övdüğünü belirtti. Gül'ün Türkiye?de yapılan reformların Avrupa ve Ortadoğu'da alkışlandığını söylediğini yazan gazete, Gül'ün işkence konusunda "sıfır tölerans" uygulamasında üzerinde durduğunu ancak Türkiye'nin sık sık AİHM'de mahkum olduğu yorumunu yaptı.*

*Ne demişti*

*Abdullah Gül, önceki gün Strasburg'daki Avrupa Parlamentosundaki konuşmada, şunları söylemişti: "Ordu ile 301'in işi yoktur. Bu tamamen hükümetin işidir. Karar verecek olan onlardır. İnanıyorum ki Meclis 301'i değiştirecektir. Bu maddenin değişmesi gerek bunu destekliyor ve arzu ediyorum."*

*Dün Türkiye'ye dönen Gül, Fransa'daki ziyaretinin son gününde Hilton Oteli'nde Türk gazeteciler ile bir basın toplantısı düzenledi.*

----------


## bozok

*Türklüğü aşağılamanın dayanılmaz özgürlüğü!* 


*Altemur KILIü* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/10/2007* 



*Anayasa taslağı tartışmaları hararetlenirken, TCK’nın 301. Maddesinin değiştirilmesi, daha doğrusu tamamen kaldırılması için içeriden ve dışarıdan baskılar yapılıyor.* 

*En acısı, TC Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, “Bizim bu iç sorunumuza niçin karışıyorsunuz?” diye kızmıyor, ilk dış siyasetini Avrupa’ya bu konuda hesap vermek için yapıyor ve Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisinde sorguya çekiliyor.* 

*Hangi bağımsız devletin onurlu Başkanı, gerçekten yalnız kendi halkını ilgilendiren bir konuda, bu duruma katlanır?*

*Hangi onurlu devlet, bu konuda ve diğer iç sorunları hususunda, yabancılara müdahale hakkını verir?* 

*Türkiye’deki iktidar buna razı, çünkü mukdaderatını, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın itiraf ettiği gibi, Avrupa Birliği’ne bağlamış ve onları kızdırmaya gelmez...*

*Bu ne ilgi ah?*

*Fakat AB, Avrupalılar neden Güney Doğu’ya bu kadar “candan” karışıyorlar? Bölücülerle neden sıkı fıkılar.*

*Ve herhalde, gelecekteki özerk veya bağımsız, “Botan” eyaletinde mahkeme binalarını, okulları finanse ederler!* 

*Kürtleri sevdikleri malÃ»m da, Türkleri çok sevdikleri için mi? Asıl niyet Türkiye’yi güçsüz kılmak, bölmek. Türk milletini Anadolu’nun batısında bir köşeye tıkmak!* 

*Bunu Atatürk çok evvelden görmüştü ama halefi, 11. (?) Cumhurbaşkanı, Başbakan vb.. göremiyorlar. Anlamak istemiyorlar.* 

*Bizim sözde aydınların, liboşların 301. maddeyi neden değiştirmek istedikleri malÃ»m. Entel şıklık için, Orhan Pamuk’un, Elif şafak’ın yaptıkları gibi kendi milletlerine gönüllerince sövüp, kahraman olmak, uluslararası ödüller almak için...* 

*Ve Avrupalılar, Amerikalılar neden, TCK’nın 301. maddesinin kaldırılmasını veya dişsiz hale getirilmesini, bu kadar “candan” isterler? Besbelli bir milleti güçsüz, onursuz kılmak, “milli” , geleneksel değerlerini, bağışıklıklarını yok etmek için! Bunu “sömürgeci” tecrübelerinden iyi bilirler. Onur duygusunu kaybeden bir millete daha kolay hükmedilir, parçalanır?* 


*301. madde*

*TCK’nın 301. maddesi; Türklüğün, Cumhuriyetin, TBMM’nin, TC hükümetinin, yargı organlarının, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatının, eleştiri, mahiyetinde olmayan bir dille aşağılanmasına karşı müeyyideleri içeriyor.* 

*Kanunlar zamanla ve koşullara göre değiştirilebilir, hatta kaldırılabilir. 301. madde de belki muğlak ifadeleri yüzünden, bazılarının yok yere suçlanmalarına, yargılanmalarına mahal bırakmamak için, fiiller daha somut ifade edilebilir, edilmelidir. Fakat Türklüğe hakaret, düşünce ve ifade özgürlüğü diye, tamamıyla serbest olmamalıdır... Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti’nin bu konudaki önerisi, değişiklik için esas olabilir.* 

*Bu arada şunu söylemeliyim: Gerek Basın Konseyi, gerek Gazeteciler Cemiyetleri, neden AB gibi yalnızca 301. madde üzerinde duruyorlar? Neden, “düşünce ve ifade özgürlüğüne”, asıl engel olan, “basın yayın iletişim araçlarının” tek ellerde toplanması gerçeğine, karşı çıkmazlar?* 

*şimdi iddia; Hrant Dink’in bu madde yüzünden yargılandığı ve Orhan Pamuk ve Elif şafak’ın ve bundan sonra da, “Türklüğü aşağılamak cesaretini” gösterecek olanların, hayatlarının tehlikede olacağı!*

*ünce sormak gerek; sözde Ermeni soykırımı konusunda hassas bir ülkede Elif şafak, roman kahramanları ağzıyla, olayın öteki tarafına hiç değinmeden, Türkleri aşağılamak, Pamuk “bir milyon Ermeniyi Türkler kesti”, Hrant Dink de “zehirli Türk kanı” demek mecburiyetini, neden duymuşlardır?*

*Asıl, 301. madde gibi önleyici hükümler olmazsa, onuruna bu kadar düşkün bu toplum gene de, tepki gösterecektir.* 

*Diğer ülkelerde de benzer maddeler, hükümler var. Yoksa, veya işletilmiyorsa, demek ki bu toplumlar Türkler kadar onurlarına düşkün değildirler!*

----------


## bozok

*Ağzını açan 301 diyor* 


*Hasan DEMİR / Yeniçağ Gzt.*
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/12/2007* 


*AB, TCK'nın 301'inden rahatsız. ABD, TCK'nın 301'inden rahatsız. PKK, misyonerler, ASALA'nın yüzüne "entelektüellik" maskesi takmış Türkiye versiyonları, İmralı'daki cani, terör örgütüne "terör örgütü" demeyen DTP de 301'den rahatsız.*


*Peki, 301 kimlerden rahatsız ona bakalım:*

*Türklüğü, Cumhuriyeti veya Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisini alenen aşağılayan..*

*Türkiye Cumhuriyeti HükÃ»metini, Devletin yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan..*

*Türklüğü aşağılamanın yabancı bir ülkede bir Türk tarafından işlenmesi halinde, verilecek ceza üçte bir oranında artırılır. Eleştiri amacıyla yapılan düşünce açıklamaları suç oluşturmaz.*

*İşte 301, bunları diyor. Peki bu 301'den rahatsız olan Amerika ve AB'de neler oluyor?* 

*Hani Danimarka'da Peygamberimize hakaret eden karikatürler yayınlandı ya. O günlerde İngiltere'deki Müslümanlar bu hadiseyi protesto etmek için bir gösteri düzenlediler. Bu gösteriye katılan Umran Yaved isimli bir İngiliz vatandaşı tuttu, "ABD ve Danimarka'ya ölüm!" diye bir slogan attı. Sen misin böyle slogan atan, İngiliz mahkemesi tuttu Umran Yaved'i, "Cinayete teşvik suçundan" mahkÃ»m etti.*

*İster inanın ister inanmayın amma İngiliz yasalarına göre Yaved?in "ömür boyu hapis cezası" alma ihtimali var.*

*Oysa Türkiye'de bırakınız "Türkiye'ye ölüm" diye slogan atmayı, adam eline Kalaşinkof'u alıyor ve beline bir iş hanını havaya uçurabilecek patlayıcıyı sarıp "ölüm"ün ün ta kendisini oluyor. Gerçek bu iken sen bir Avrupalı olarak tutuyorsun, Türkiye'ye, "Biraz daha hakaret, biraz daha öldürme hakkı!" dayatmasında bulunuyorsun.* 

*Hangi birini anlatalım..*

*Amma, Ahmet Faruk isimli bir Amerikan vatandaşının koltuğunda namaz kılmasının yolcular tarafından şikayet edilmesi üzerine yaka paça uçaktan indirilip yolculuğunun engellenmesine ne demeli?*

*Türkiye'de ABD'li ve Avrupalı diplomatlar Güneydoğu'yu mesken tutuyor, kimi, "Kürdistan'da olmaktan mutluyum" diyerek zılgıtlar çekiyor, kimi, "Ey Kürtler, bırakınız şu Türklerle bir arada yaşama inadınızı, farklılıklarınız üzerinde durun da, size arka çıkalım!" diye yıllardır fitne tohumları ekiyor, Türkiye bunlardan hiç birine, "Sen ne yapıyorsun!" demiyor.* 


*şu haberi bir okuyun:*

*"İngiltere'nin ilk Müslüman Devlet Bakanı olan Uluslararası Gelişme Bakanı Shahid Malik, dün seyahat ettiği ABD'deki bir havaalanında bir yılda ikinci kez gözaltına alındı. Bakan Malik, Washington'daki Dulles Havaalanı'nda 40 dakika kadar gözaltında tutuldu. Polis, Malik'in el bagajında da bomba araması yaptı. Malik, geçen Kasım ayında uçtuğu New York'taki JFK Havaalanı'nda da gözaltına alınmıştı."* 

*Demek ki neymiş?*

*Bir Müslüman'ın, bir Türk'ün Batılıların Türkiye'de yaptığının binde birini Batı'da rüyasında görmesi bile mümkün değil. Yahu adamlar, "Ermeni soykırımı olmamıştır!" bile dedirtmiyor..*

*İşte Türkiye'den "Biraz daha özgürlük" talebinde bulunan ve işte Türkiye'deki 301'den rahatsız olan ABD bu. Ve Avrupa bu ABD'den memnun amma, misyonerlerin cirit attığı, CIA, MOSSAD ve Soros'un ceplerine para koyarak Türk devlet, millet ve tarihine küfür ve hakaretler yağdırttığı gazeteci, edebiyatçı ve öğretim üyelerinin cirit attığı Türkiye'den memnun değiller.*

*Hep, "Biraz daha, biraz daha!" diyorlar..*

*Ve bu ABD, "terör örgütü" ilan edip "ortak düşmanımız" dediği PKK'yı, PEJAK'laştırıp İran'a musallat ediyor ve bu Avrupa "terör örgütü" dediği PKK'yı Avrupa Parlamentosu'na "daimi üye" yapıyor!* 

*üyleyse o zaman bunlar ısrarla niye "301" diyor!*

----------


## bozok

*Sevr ve 301'inci Madde!* 

*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 02/01/2008* 


üç küçükler işi büyüttü. Birisi Rusya'ya; bir diğeri İran'a, öbürü de Türkiye'ye karşı meydan okumaktalar. Bir süre önce Gürcistan'ın Cumhurbaşkanı, Rusya Federasyonuna karşı *"Rusya ile savaşmaya hazır olmaları gerektiği"* anlamına gelen sözler etmişti. Ardından da işgal altındaki Irak'ta Amerika'nın desteğiyle sözde Cumhurbaşkanlığı koltuğunda oturan Celal Talabani, İran'la imzalanan Cezayir Antlaşmasını tanımadığını söyleyerek İran'a karşı Saddam'ın yaptığı savaş tehdidini tekrar etmiş oldu. 

Başbakan Erdoğan'ın, *"Komisyon kuralım, arşivleri açalım"* çağrısına yanıt vermek için toplanan Ermenistan Meclis'inden savaş ilanı gibi talepler geldi. Türkiye'den soykırım için 14.5 milyar dolar ve 301'inci maddenin kaldırılması, ek olarak da Sevr anlaşmasındaki sınırlara dönülmesi istendi.

üapına, kapasitesine ve gücüne bakmadan emperyal söylem geliştiren her üç ülkenin kukla yönetimleri de aynı merkezden aldığı güçle konuşmaktadır. Aslında her üç meydan okuma da küresel güç ABD adına yapılmaktadır.

Anlaşılan küresel merkez, ilan ettiği (GBOP vb..) projelerini hangi aktörleri kullanarak gerçek-leştireceğini de isabetle belirlemiş. Küresel projenin bölgesel maşaları da rollerini fazlaca ciddiye aldıkları görülmektedir. 

Türkiye yönünden bölücülük/terör/soykırım iddiaları emperyal projenin yeni düzenlemeler için benimsediği ve kullandığı araçlardır. Bölgede meydana gelen gelişmeler kurgulanmış planların doğal sonucu olarak işlemektedir. 

İlginçtir son zamanlarda yaşananlar, Türk milliyetçileri tarafından yapılan analizlerin isabetini gösterir niteliktedir. Etkin medyanın yabancılaşmış yerlileri bu tehlikeye dikkati çeken Türk milliyetçilerini *"Sevr Paranoyası"* na tutulmakla suçluyorlardı. Güneydoğu?da bölücülerin açıkça *"ayrı devlet/ayrı bayrak"* talepleriyle Ermenistan Meclisinde yapılan tartışmalarda açıkça Sevr taleplerinin gündeme getirilmiş olması, hiçbir yoruma ihtiyaç göstermemektedir. Ermenistan meclisinde açıkça Sevr anlaşmasının, Türkiye ile ilişkilerde temel teşkil edeceği ifade edilmiştir. Alınan bilgilere göre aynen şu görüş ileri sürülmüştür: *"Türkiye ile aramızdaki sınır çizgisi de yeniden belirlenmeli. Sovyetler döneminden sonra bağımsızlığını kazanan Ermenistan bu yüzden temel olarak Sevr anlaşmasını görmektedir. Bu anlaşmaya göre ise sınırlar çok farklı bölgeleri kapsıyor"*.

Demek ki dünden bugüne birilerinin ne şark Sorunu ne de onun uzantısı olan SEVR hedefi bitmiş değildir. Sevr, bilindiği gibi Türkiye coğrafyasında bir Kürt bir de Ermeni devleti çıkarmayı esas almıştı. Bugün de bu amaç için Türkiye düşmanları var güçleriyle gayret göstermektedir. Anayasada yer alan 301'inci maddenin değiştirilmesi teklifi de gerçekte Ermenistan'ın işini kolaylaştırarak Sevr?e giden yolu açmaya yöneliktir. üünkü 301'inci maddede yer alan *"Türklüğe hakaret"* ibaresi çıkartıldığı ya da esnetildiğinde, Türkiye içerisinde de *"Soykırım"* iddiaları dile getirilebilecektir. Bundan dolayı da kimsenin, *"Türklüğe"* hakaret etti diye hakkında dava açılamayacaktır. Böyle bir durum Türk kamuoyu üzerinde Ermeni iddialarına dayanan psikolojik harekatın gerçekleştirilmesine katkı sağlayacaktır.

1. maddeyi değiştirmeyi ya da kaldırmayı AB, ABD, bölücüler ve Ermenistan'ın hararetle talep etmesi rastlantı olabilir mi? ABD'nin soykırım iddialarını sürekli canlı tutması ve Lozan'ı hala onaylamamış olması rastlantı olabilir mi? 301. maddeye ifade özgürlüğü için karşı olduğunu söyleyenlere inanmak mümkün müdür? 301'inci maddenin değiştirilmesini savunanların tamamının Sevr rüyası görmeleri tesadüfle açıklanabilir mi? Bütün bu gelişmeler ne anlama gelir? 
Sevr'e giden yolda ayak bağı olarak gördükleri 301'inci maddenin kaldırılması için Türkiye'ye baskı yapmakta anlaşmışlardır. Böylece devleti zaafa uğratabileceklerini düşünmektedirler. Arkası da sonra gelecektir. Bu da Türkiye uyumaya ve AB uyum yasalarına uymaya devam ederse mümkün olabilecektir. 

Onların hesabı budur. 

Bu ülkeyi sevenlerin hesabı nedir? 

İşte o belli değildir!

----------


## bozok

*Parayı veren iftirayı atacak*

 



"Türklük" yerine "Türk milleti" kavramı getiriliyor. Bu değişiklik soykırımı iftirasını atanların önünü açıyor. Ayrıca hapis cezası kalkıyor, parasını veren iftirasını atacak...



*TüRK'E İFTİRA ATANLARA YASAL KORUMA GELİYOR*

*Parayı veren küfredebilecek*
AKP, TCK'nın 301. maddesine ilişkin çalışmalarını tamamladı. Türk'e iftira atan parayı verip hapisten kurtulacak

Madde "Türklüğü" kelimesi, "Türk Milleti" olarak değiştiriliyor. Cezaya konu kapsam böylece daraltılıyor 

AKP Meclis Grubu, Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun (TCK) "Türklüğe hakareti" düzenleyen 301. maddesiyle ilgili çalışmalarını tamamladı. Ancak, "kovuşturma yetkisinin kime verileceği" konusunda süren tartışmalar nedeniyle, söz konusu madde boş bırakıldı. Kovuşturma yetkisinin kimde olacağına ilişkin üç seçenek üzerinde duruluyor. Madde hükümlerine aykırı hareket edenlerle ilgili kovuşturma açma yetkisinin Adalet Bakanlığı, Cumhurbaşkanlığı ve oluşturulacak yeni bir kurulun vermesi seçenekleri üzerinde tartışılıyor. Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı Cemil üiçek ile Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin arasında kovuşturma yetkisinin kime verileceği konusunda görüş ayrılığı yaşanmıştı. Kulislerde bu görüş ayrılığının sürdüğü ifade ediliyor. 


*üç ayrı görüş*
Adalet Bakanı şahin, kovuşturma yetkisinin eskiden olduğu gibi Adalet Bakanlığı'na bırakılmasını istiyor. Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı üiçek'in ise bu yetkinin oluşturulacak bir kurul tarafından yapılması konusunda ısrar ettiği kaydediliyor. Ancak bu ihtimalin parti içinde fazla benimsenmediği de dile getiriliyor. AKP yönetiminde ağırlıklı olarak savunulan bir görüş ise kovuşturma yetkisinin Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamına bırakılması. Bu görüşte çok sayıda AKP yöneticisi bulunuyor. Diğer taraftan kovuşturma yetkisinin eskiden olduğu gibi Adalet Bakanlığı'nda kalmasını isteyenler de bulunuyor. 


*Türban rötarı*
Bu arada kulislerde 301 ile ilgili bir başka iddia ise, üniversitelerde türban serbestini düzenleyen Anayasa değişikliği süreci. Bu sürecin gerektiğinde yasa değişikliği de yapılarak tamamlanmasının ardından TCK'nın 301. maddesinin Meclis gündemine taşınacağı kaydediliyor. Kulislerde MHP'nin bu konudaki hassasiyetini de dikkate alarak, türban serbestini düzenleyen Anayasa değişikliği sürecinin tamamen bitmesinin ardından gündeme getirilmesi planlanıyor. 


*301'in son hali*
AKP Grup yönetimi tarafından Meclis?e yasa teklifi olarak getirilecek 301. madde şu şekilde düzenlendi: 

* 301. maddenin 1. fıkrasındaki cezanın üst sınırı 3 yıldan 2 yıla inecek. Böylece, TCK'nın 51. maddesine göre, 2 yıl veya daha az süreli hapis cezaları paraya çevrilip ertelenebildiği için 301?den cezaevine girmek de zorlaşacak. 

* Maddenin "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti?ni, devletin yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan kişi" şeklindeki 2. fıkrasındaki "alenen" sözcüğünün başına "kasten" kelimesi getiriliyor. Böylece her açıklamaya dava açmak zorlaşacak. 

* 301. maddenin ilk fıkrasındaki "Türklüğü" kelimesi, "Türk Milletini" olarak değiştiriliyor. Cezaya konu kapsam böylece daraltılıyor 

* "Suçun yabancı bir ülkede bir Türk vatandaşı tarafından işlenmesi halinde verilecek cezanın üçte bir oranında artırılması" na ilişkin 3. fıkra, 301. maddeden tamamen çıkarılıyor. 

* 301. maddeye aykırı hareket edenlerle ilgili cezanın üst sınırının da 3 yıldan 2 yıla düşürülmesi düzenleniyor. 

* 301'den dava açma yetkisinin kime verileceğini düzenleyen fıkranın ise boş bırakıldığı dile getiriliyor. Mevcut haliyle kovuşturma yetkisi Adalet Bakanlığı'nın izninde bulunuyor. 


*Dava açmak zorlaşacak*
İP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Ankara Barosu eski Başkan Yardımcısı Av. Mehmet Cengiz, AKP?nin yaptığı değişiklikleri şöyle yorumladı: 

* TCK'nın 51. maddesine göre, 2 yıl veya daha az süreli hapis cezaları paraya çevrilip ertelenebildiği için 301'den cezaevine girmek de zorlaşacak. Maddenin "Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti'ni, devletin yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan kişi" şeklindeki 2. fıkrasındaki "alenen" sözcüğünün başına "kasten" kelimesi getiriliyor. Böylece her açıklamaya dava açmak zorlaşacak. 

* "Eleştiri amacıyla yapılan düşünce açıklamaları suç oluşturmaz" şeklindeki 4. fıkra korunuyorsa, "kasten" ifadesi, Türk Milleti'ni aşağılama eylemini cezalandırmayı güçleştirir. Cezalandırma olanağı sınırlanıyor. Yargıçlar zor durumda bırakılıyor. 

* "Türklük" yerine "Türk Milleti" denilerek kapsam daraltılıyor. Böylece farklı terminoloji içinde "Türklüğün" aşağılanması serbest hale gelebilir. ürneğin "Osmanlı" kastedilerek Ermeni iddialarına zemin kazandırılabilir veya "Orta Asya?dan gelenler" denilerek Türklüğe yönelik açıklamalar yapılabilir. üünkü "Türklük" genel, "Türk Milleti" tanımı ise daha özel bir kimlik. 

* "Suçun yabancı bir ülkede bir Türk vatandaşı tarafından işlenmesi halinde verilecek cezanın üçte bir oranında artırılması"na ilişkin 3. fıkra, 301. maddeden tamamen çıkarılıyor. Bu madde ceza adaletine ve var olan genel prensiplere aykırı bir değişiklik olur. Ceza hukukunda bazı özel durumlara vurgu yapılır ve bu genelinde vardı. Suç unsuru oluşturan olay savaş halinde ve yurt dışında işleniyorsa, genel teşdit sebebi yani ağırlaştırma kabul edilmiştir. Sadece bu maddeye özel bir değişiklik yapılırsa, TCK'nın genel mantığına aykırı bir iş yapılmış olur. 


*Elçilere söz vermişti*
Avrupa Birliği'nin büyükelçilerine geçtiğimiz günlerde yemek veren Başbakan Recep tayyip Erdoğan, 301. maddenin değiştirileceği sözünü vermişti. Erdoğan, bu konudaki hazırlıkların tamamlandığını açıklamıştı. Avrupa Birliği yetkilileri Türklüğe hakareti yasaklayan 301. maddenin kaldırılması için Türkiye'ye sürekli baskı yapıyordu. 301. madde Türkiye'nin AB üyeliği için kriter haline getirilmişti. 


*Türk Ceza Kanunu?nun (TCK)* 
*301. maddesinin mevcut hali şöyle:*

* Türklüğü, Cumhuriyeti veya Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi'ni alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan üç yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır.

* Türkiye Cumhuriyeti HükÃ»metini, Devletin yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan iki yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır.

* Türklüğü aşağılamanın yabancı bir ülkede bir Türk vatandaşı tarafından işlenmesi halinde, verilecek ceza üçte bir oranında artırılır.

* Eleştiri amacıyla yapılan düşünce açıklamaları suç oluşturmaz.



*İşte 301'den yargılananlar*

*Hrant Dink* 
13 şubat 2004 tarihli "Ermenistan?la tanışmak" başlıklı yazısında şunları söylemişti: "Türk'ten boşalacak o zehirli kanın yerini dolduracak temiz kan, Ermeni'nin Ermenistan ile kuracağı asil damarında mevcuttur...." Cinayete kurban giden Agos Gazetesi yazarı Hrant Dink, 'Türklüğe haraket'ten 6 ay hapse mahkum olmuş, ancak cezası ertelenmişti. 


*Elif şafak*
Elif şafak?ın yazdığı 'Baba ve Piç' romanında şu sözler suç unsuru olarak gösterilmişti : "Bütün akrabalarını 1915'te kasap Türklerin ellerinde kaybetmiş soykırımzede bir sülalenin torunuyum... Sıradan Türklerle ne konuşacaksın; eğitim görmüşleri bile ya milliyetçi ya cahil... Sopalarla balta saplarıyla dövülmüşler bazıları açlıktan ölmüş bazıları da öldürülmüş..." Elif şafak beraat etmişti.


*Pamuk*
Orhan Pamuk, Das Magazin adlı haftalık İsviçre dergisine verdiği bir röportajda, "Bu topraklarda 30 bin Kürt ve 1 milyon Ermeni öldürüldü. Benden başka kimse bundan bahsetmeye cesaret " açıklamasında bulunmuş, hakkında 301. maddeye dayanılarak 'Türklüğe hakaret' davası açılmıştı. Pamuk hakkındaki dava 22 Ocak 2006 tarihinde düşmüştü.


*Mağden*
Gazeteci-yazar Perihan Mağden hakkında 'halkı askerlikten soğutmak' gerekçesiyle suç duyurusunda bulunulmuştu. Mağden'in Aktüel'deki yazısında "...Coğrafi şartları ve sınırları ayrı ayrı göz önüne getirilip düşünüldüğünde ülkemiz açısından zorunlu askerliğin ne denli önemli olduğu açıkça ortaya çıkmaktadır..." Mağden Beraat etmişti.


*Aram Yayın*
Amerikalı Yazar John Tirman'ın 'Savaş Ganimetleri: Amerikan Silah Ticaretinin İnsani Bedeli' adlı kitabını Türkçeye çevirdikleri gerekçesiyle 21 Eylül 2006'da İstanbul 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi'ndeki davada Aram Yayıncılık Sahibi ve Sorumlu Yazıişleri Müdürü Fatih Taş, kitabının çevirmenleri Lütfi Taylan Tosun ile Aysel Yıldırım ifade vermişti. Yayında "Atatürk'ün anısına alenen hakaret etmek, Türklüğü aşağılamak" iddiasında bulunulmuştu.


*Arat Dink*
12 Ekim 2007'de Türklüğü aşağıladıkları gerekçesiyle yargılanan Agos Yazı İşleri Müdürü ve Hrant Dink'in oğlu Arat Dink ve İmtiyaz Sahibi Serkis Seropyan TCK 301 uyarınca 1'er yıl hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştı. Cezalar sanıkların sabıkaları olmadığı göz önüne alınarak ertelenmişti. Dava, Hrant Dink'in 1915 olaylarına ilişkin sözlerinin Agos'ta yer alması üzerine açılmıştı. 







*07/03/2008 00:18 / YENİüAĞ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*AB dayattı, AKP düğmeye bastı*

 




*301’deki ’Türklüğü’ ifadesinin ’Türk milleti’ olarak değiştirilmesi pusuda bekleyen “Ermenicilerle” işbirlikçilerinin işine yarayacak*




AKP, Avrupa’nın dayatmasına boyun eğip TCK’nın 301. maddesiyle ilgili değişiklik teklifini Meclis Başkanlığı’na sundu. Kahramanmaraş Milletvekili Veysi Kaynak’ın imzasıyla sunulan kanun teklifinde, TCK’nın 301. maddesinin yanı sıra, 305. maddesinde de değişiklik öngörülüyor. 



Hukukçular, “Türklüğü” ifadesinin “Türk milleti” olarak değiştirilmesi halinde “Ermeni soykırımı vardır” iftirası atanlara artık dava açılamayacağını vurguladı. Değişiklikle birlikte diaspora ve işbirlikçilerinin Osmanlı üzerinden “soykırım” kampanyası başlatması bekleniyor.


*Topu Köşk’e atıyorlar*
Teklİfe göre, 301. maddedeki “Türklüğü” ifadesinin yerine “Türk milleti” getirilirken, üç yıl olan cezanın üst sınırı da iki yıla indiriliyor. 305. maddede ise “Adalet Bakanının” ifadesi “Cumhurbaşkanı’nın” olarak değiştirilerek, kovuşturma yetkisi Cumhurbaşkanı’na bırakılıyor. 


301’de yapılacak değişiklikle dava açılmasına izin verme yetkisine sahip olacak olan Abdullah Gül, “Türklüğe hakaretten” yargılanan Elif şafak’ı Köşk’te konuk etmişti...



*İftiracıya gün doğdu*
Türklüğe hakareti yasaklayan 301. madde için AB bastırdı, AKP düğmeye bastı. Değişiklik teklifi Meclis’e dün akşam sunuldu. Soykırım iftirası Cumhurbaşkanı izin verirse cezalandırılacak



Abdullah Gül, ’Baba ve Piç’ romanında “Bütün akrabalarını 1915’te kasap Türklerin ellerinde kaybetmiş soykırımzede bir sülalenin torunuyum...” ifadesini kulanan Elif şafak’ı Köşk’te ağırlamıştı 



AKP’ye açılan kapatma davası ve 301. madde için geleceklerini açıklayan AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso ve AB Komisyonunun genişlemeden sorumlu üyesi Olli Rehn’in Türkiye ziyaretinin hemen öncesinde harekete geçen AKP 301’i değişikliğini Meclis’e sevketti. İktidar, Türk Ceza Kanununun (TCK) 301 ve 305. maddeleriyle ilgili değişiklik teklifini dün akşam TBMM Başkanlığına sundu. Teklif, 301. maddede yer alan, “Türklüğü” ibaresinin, “Türk Milleti”, “Cumhuriyeti” ibaresinin de “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti” olarak değiştirilmesini düzenliyor. Teklif, maddeye aykırı hareket edenlere verilecek cezanın üst sınırını da 3 yıldan 2 yıla indiriyor. Böylece, 301. maddeden dolayı alınan cezaların ertelenmesine de olanak sağlanıyor. Teklif ayrıca TCK’nın 301 ve 305. maddesine aykırı hareket edenlerle ilgili kovuşturma yapılmasını da Cumhurbaşkanının iznine bağlıyor. 




*Böyle değiştirildi*
Teklife göre, 301. maddenin başlığı, “Türk Milletini, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletini, Devletin kurum ve organlarını aşağılama” olarak değişiyor. Teklifte yer alan 301. madde şöyle: 

(1) Türk Milletini, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletini veya Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisini, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükumetini ve Devletin yargı organlarını alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan iki yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. 

(2) Devletin askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan kişi, 1. fıkra hükmüne göre cezalandırılır. 

(3) Eleştiri amacıyla yapılan düşünce açıklamaları suç oluşturmaz. 
(4) Bu suçtan dolayı kovuşturma yapılması Cumhurbaşkanının iznine bağlıdır. 


Mevcut hali



*TCK’nın 301. maddesinin yürürlükteki mevcut hali ise şöyle:* 
(1) Türklüğü, Cumhuriyeti veya Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisini alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan üç yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. 

(2) Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümetini, Devletin yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan iki yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. 

(3) Türklüğü aşağılamanın yabancı bir ülkede, bir Türk vatandaşı tarafından işlenmesi halinde, verilecek ceza üçte bir oranında artırılır. 

(4) Eleştiri amacıyla yapılan düşünce açıklamaları suç oluşturmaz. 



*305. madde*
Teklifle, TCK’nın 305 maddesinde yer alan ve kovuşturma açılmasını Adalet Bakanının iznine bağlayan fıkra da değişiyor. Buna göre 305. maddeye aykırı hareketlerde kovuşturma açma yetkisi de Cumhurbaşkanının iznine bağlanıyor. Teklifle değiştirilen TCK’nın, “Temel milli yararlara karşı hareket” başlıklı 305. maddesinin yürürlükteki hali de şöyle: 

(1) Temel milli yararlara karşı fiillerde bulunmak maksadıyla veya bu nedenle, yabancı kişi veya kuruluşlardan doğrudan doğruya veya dolaylı olarak kendisi veya başkası için maddi yarar sağlayan vatandaşa, üç yıldan on yıla kadar hapis ve onbin güne kadar adli para cezası verilir. Yarar sağlayan veya vaat eden kişi hakkında da aynı cezaya hükmolunur. 

(2) Fiilin savaş sırasında işlenmiş ya da yararın basın ve yayın yoluyla propaganda yapmak için verilmiş veya vaat edilmiş olması halinde, verilecek ceza yarı oranında artırılır. 

(3) Suç savaş hali dışında işlendiği takdirde, bu nedenle kovuşturma yapılması Adalet Bakanının iznine bağlıdır.

(4) Temel milli yararlar deyiminden; bağımsızlık, toprak bütünlüğü, milli güvenlik ve Cumhuriyetin Anayasada belirtilen temel nitelikleri anlaşılır.” 



Bakanlar Kurulu’nun ardından 301 ile ilgili teklif TBMM Başkanlığı’na sunulurken, AKP’de aynı saatlerde MYK toplantısı başladı. Kapatma görüşüldü. 




*İşte 301’den yargılananlar*



*Hrant Dink*
13 şubat 2004 tarihli “Ermenistan’la tanışmak” başlıklı yazısında şunları söylemişti: “Türk’ten boşalacak o zehirli kanın yerini dolduracak temiz kan, Ermeni’nin Ermenistan ile kuracağı asil damarında mevcuttur....” Cinayete kurban giden Agos Gazetesi yazarı Dink, ’Türklüğe haraket’ten 6 ay hapse mahkum olmuş, ancak cezası ertelenmişti. 


*Elif şafak*
Elif şafak’ın yazdığı ’Baba ve Piç’romanında şu sözler suç unsuru olarak gösterilmişti : “ Bütün akrabalarını 1915’te kasap Türklerin ellerinde kaybetmiş soykırımzede bir sülalenin torunuyum... Sıradan Türklerle ne konuşacaksın; eğitim görmüşleri bile ya milliyetçi ya cahil... Sopalarla balta saplarıyla dövülmüşler bazıları açlıktan ölmüş bazıları da öldürülmüş...” Elif şafak beraat etmişti.


*Orhan Pamuk*
Orhan Pamuk, Das Magazin adlı haftalık İsviçre dergisine verdiği bir röportajda, “Bu topraklarda 30 bin Kürt ve 1 milyon Ermeni öldürüldü. Benden başka kimse bundan bahsetmeye cesaret edemedi” açıklamasında bulunmuş, hakkında 301. maddeye dayanılarak ’Türklüğe hakaret’davası açılmıştı. Pamuk hakkındaki dava 22 Ocak 2006 tarihinde düşmüştü.



*Perihan Mağden*
Gazeteci-yazar Perihan Mağden hakkında ’halkı askerlikten soğutmak’gerekçesiyle suç duyurusunda bulunulmuştu. Mağden’in Aktüel’deki yazısında “...Coğrafi şartları ve sınırları ayrı ayrı göz önüne getirilip düşünüldüğünde ülkemiz açısından zorunlu askerliğin ne denli önemli olduğu açıkça ortaya çıkmaktadır...” Mağden Beraat etmişti.



*Aram Yayıncılık*
ABD’li Yazar John Tirman’ın ’Savaş Ganimetleri: Amerikan Silah Ticaretinin İnsani Bedeli’adlı kitabını Türkçeye çevirdikleri gerekçesiyle 21 Eylül 2006’da İstanbul 2. Asliye Ceza Mahkemesi’ndeki davada Aram Yayıncılık Sahibi ve Sorumlu Yazıişleri Müdürü Fatih Taş, kitabının çevirmenleri Lütfi Taylan Tosun ile Aysel Yıldırım ifade vermişti. Yayında “Atatürk’ün anısına alenen hakaret etmek, Türklüğü aşağılamak iddiasında bulunulmuştu.


*Arat Dink*
12 Ekim 2007’de Türklüğü aşağıladıkları gerekçesiyle yargılanan Agos Yazı İşleri Müdürü ve Hrant Dink’in oğlu Arat Dink ve İmtiyaz Sahibi Serkis Seropyan TCK 301 uyarınca 1’er yıl hapis cezasına çarptırılmıştı. Cezalar sanıkların sabıkaları olmadığı göz önüne alınarak ertelenmişti. Dava, Hrant Dink’in 1915 olaylarına ilişkin sözlerinin Agos’ta yer alması üzerine açılmıştı.



*MHP: Bizim tavrımız belli*
MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Ekici de, bu konuda MHP’nin tavrının çok net olduğunun altını çizdi. Daha önce yapılan bazı düzenlemelerle 301’inci maddenin yeterli hale geldiğini vurgulayan Ekici “Maddede yer alan Türklük ve Cumhuriyet ile ilgili hususlara dokunulmasının hiçbir geçerli mazareti yoktur. AB’ye hoş görünme adına, adeta rüşvet verir gibi değişiklik yapılmasını kabul etmemiz mümkün değil. ünümüzdeki günlerde, bu konudaki tavrımızı çok net bir şekilde göstereceğiz” dedi. MHP, konu ile ilgili olarak önümüzdeki günlerde bir kampanya başlatmaya hazırlanıyordu. 


*CHP: Kabul edilemez*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Hakkı Suha Okay, birçok kesimin örnek gösterdiği AB’nin birçok ülkesinde, bu tip yasal düzenlemelerin olduğunu hatırlatarak şunları vurguladı: “Bu tür değişikliklerin ABD ve AB’den gelen talepler doğrultusunda yapılması düşündürücüdür. Türkiye’nin şanssızlığı da Hükümet’in bu merkezlerden gelen her talebe boyun eğmesidir. Ayrıca düzenleme ile dava açma yetkisi Cumhurbaşkanı’na bırakılıyor. Cumhurbaşkanı’na, görev tanımı içinde olmayan böyle bir görev verilmesi dikkat çekici. Siyasal iktidar üzerinden neden atıyor bunu. Sonuçta Adalet Bakanlığı iznine bağlıydı dava açma yetkisi. Neden değiştirildi, bunu anlamak lazım. Ayrıca Cumhurbaşkanı Gül, Hükümetin gönderdiği her şeyi kabul ediyor. Buna da dikkat etmek lazım.”



*DSP de ayağa kalktı* 
DSP Eskişehir Milletvekili Tayfun İçli, “Bunları gördükçe içimiz acıyor” dedi. İçli, hükümetin ABD ve AB’den gelen her şeye “evet” dediğini dile getirerek “ünemli olan kelimeler değil. Sonuçta bu düzenlemeleri ABD-AB istediği için yapıyorlar. O merkezler de Türkiye’yi ayrıştırma peşindeler. Yeni azınlıklar, Türkiye’yi paramparça etmek istiyorlar. Birileri çıkacak rahatlıkla ’Türkler şu kadar kişiyi kesti, şunu yaptı’diyecek. Geçmişte örnekleri var bunun. Bu değişikliğin hiçbir şekilde demokrasi ve insan hakları ile bir ilgisi yoktur” diye konuştu. 



*Dayatma ziyareti*
AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso ve AB Komisyonunun genişlemeden sorumlu üyesi Olli Rehn, 10-11 Nisan günlerinde Türkiye’yi ziyaret edecek. Barroso ve Rehn’in gündeminde AKP’yi kapatma davası ile anayasa ve 301. madde değişikliklerini içeren 10. AB’ye Uyum Paketi de bulunuyor. 2004 yılından bu yana Komisyon Başkanlığını sürdüren eski Portekiz Başbakanı Jose Manuel Barroso ile Olli Rehn, Perşembe günü başlayacak iki günlük ziyaret sırasında Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile görüşecek. Ankara ve İstanbul’u kapsayacak ziyaret sırasında Barroso ve Rehn ayrıca, CHP Başkanı Deniz Baykal başta olmak üzere siyasi parti liderleri ile bir araya gelecek. (ANKA) 






*08/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*301 haysiyet sınavı*

 

MHP Genel Başkanı, TCK 301 değişikliğini Meclis’e getirmeye hazırlanan Başbakan Erdoğan’a yüklendi. Bahçeli,* “İktidar Brüksel’in kapılarında ve AB’nin koridorlarında değil Meclis çatısı altında olduğunu bir an evvel anlamalıdır”* dedi.



*Size kim emrediyor*
AB’nin Türkiye’yi tehdit ettiği bir ortamda 301’in Meclis’e getirilmesini siyasi iflas olarak değerlendiren Bahçeli, “Türklüğe hakaretin serbest bırakılmasını kim istiyor. Ermeni yalanlarını seslendirmenin cezasız kalmasının amacı nedir” diye sordu.

*Sonuna kadar karşı çıkacağız*
Bahçeli, “301. madde Meclis’e getirilirse AKP’li vekiller, Türk Milleti’nin huzurunda bir onur ve haysiyet imtihanıyla karşı karşıya kalacaklardır” dedi

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli partisinin grup toplantısında yaptığı konuşmada, AKP’nin, önümüzdeki süreçte AB’ye bir can simidi olarak sarılacağı ve bu amaçla Brüksel’in dayatmalarının gereğini yerine getirecek bir hazırlık içinde olduğunun görüldüğünü söyledi. Kriz ortamından çıkış için kendisi başlı başına bir kriz ve gerginlik kaynağı olan dayatma paketlerinden medet ummanın, AKP’ye hakim olan zihin bulanıklığı ve pusulasızlığının bir göstergesi olduğunu belirten Bahçeli, “AB komiserlerinin ’artık sabrımız taştı’ diyerek Türkiye’yi tehdit ettiği bir dönemde, 301. maddeyi böyle bir kriz ortamında gündeme getirmek AKP için siyasi iflas anlamına gelecektir” dedi. 

Bahçeli şöyle devam etti: “Sayın Başbakan, Türkiye’nin önüne bir demokrasi çıtası olarak büyük bir hayasızlıkla çıkarılan bu konuda, sürekli edebiyatını yaptığı milli iradenin yegane kaynağı olan Türk milletine hesap vermekten kaçamayacaktır. 301. madde Meclisin önüne getirilirse, AKP’li 339 milletvekili Türk Milletinin ve şerefli Türk tarihinin huzurunda bir onur ve haysiyet imtihanıyla karşı karşıya kalacaklardır. Kimseye bırakmadıkları, muhafazakarlık, demokratlık ve mukaddesatçılığın gerçek yüzü ise bu imtihan sonucunda ortaya çıkacaktır. MHP, Meclis zemininde her imkanı kullanarak buna sonuna kadar karşı çıkacak ve AKP’nin temsilcisi olduğu bu sakat ve şaibeli zihniyetle ülke çapında bir kamuoyu oluşturma süreci başlatacaktır.” 

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, partisinin grup toplantısında AKP’nin icraatlarını sert bir dille eleştirdi.

*Bahçeli’den Tayyip Erdoğan’a sorular*

* Türklüğe hakaretin serbest bırakılmasını kim ve hangi amaçla istemektedir? 

* Ermeni soykırımı yalanının serbestçe seslendirilmesi ve buna haklılık kazandırılması sonucunu doğuracak böyle bir zillete katlanılmasını, Türkiye’den talep edenlerin sinsi amaçları ile AKP’nin emellerinin örtüşüyor olmasının ahlaki bir izahı nasıl bulunacaktır? 

* PKK terör örgütü ve etnik bölücülerin de Türklük değerlerine hakaretin serbest olmasını istemeleri karşısında, Sayın Başbakan bu ihanet odakları ile hangi fikri ve siyasi çizgide buluşmakta ve bunu nasıl açıklamaktadır? 

* AB, PKK, etnik bölücüler ve Ermenistan’ın oluşturduğu cephenin baskı ve dayatmalarıyla Türk tarihine, Türklük değerlerine ve Türk milletine hakaretin önünün açılması, AKP’ye nasıl bir şeref ve itibar kazandıracaktır? 

*MHP’den 2 milyon YTL’lik 301 kampanyası*
AKP’nin Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun 301 ve 305’nci maddeleriyle değişiklik teklifini Meclis’e sunması, MHP’yi harekete geçirdi. 301’nci maddeye yönelik kampanyaya ve kamuoyu oluşturmaya hazırlanan MHP, bu amaçla reklam filmleri ve afişler hazırlattı. MHP’nin birkaç gün içinde 301’inci maddeye yönelik kamuoyu oluşturmayı amaçlayan kampanya için düğmeye basması bekleniyor. MHP’nin muhalefeti sadece Meclis’le sınırlı kalmayacak, sokağa da taşacak. Bir süredir, gündemde olan 301. maddeye yönelik kampanya hazırlığı yürüten MHP’nin, birkaç gün içinde kampanyanın startını vermesi bekleniyor. 301’inci maddeye yönelik kamuoyu oluşturmayı hedefleyen MHP, “301 neden değişmemeli” sorusunun yanıtlarının verildiği reklam filmleri ile afişler hazırlatmıştı. Maliyetinin yaklaşık 2 milyon YTL’yi bulacağı belirtilen kampanya kapsamında, reklam filmleri ulusal kanallarda, afişler ise özellikle Büyükşehirlerde bilboardlarda yayınlanacak. Meclis’te 301’inci maddeye yönelik sıkı muhalefet yapmaya hazırlanan MHP, 301’inci maddeyle önümüzdeki günlerde miting ve bölge toplantılarını da gündemine aldı. 







*09/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*AB, zil takmış oynuyor*

 


*Avrupa’nın 301 sevinci*
*AKP’nin, Türklüğe küfürün serbest bırakılması teklifini AB alkışladı. Yabancı diplomatlar, durumun önemli ve beklenen bir gelişme olduğunu belirtti*


AKP tarafından TBMM’ye getirilen TCK’nın 301. maddesine ilişkin değişiklik teklifi, Ankara’daki AB çevrelerince çok olumlu karşılandı. AB diplomatları, bu aşamada henüz değişikliğin tam metnini görmediklerini, basından okuduklarını belirtmekle birlikte teklifin Meclis’e getirilmiş olmasından duydukları memnuniyeti dile getirdiler. AB diplomatları, 301. maddenin değiştirilmesinin uzun bir süreden beri AB tarafından ısrarla talep edildiğini anımsatarak önerilen değişikliğin AB tarafından ayrıntılı bir biçimde inceleneceğini ancak istikametin “iyi” olduğunu belirttiler. 


Beklenen gelişme

Bir AB Büyükelçisi de, 301 değişikliği teklifinin uzun bir süreden beri beklenen bir gelişme olduğunu belirterek, “AB’nin en başlıca beklentilerinden biri idi. 301. maddede değişiklik yapılması gerekiyordu, ancak herşey uygulamaya bağlı” dedi. Dava açma yetkisinin Cumhurbaşkanı’na verilmesini “ilginç” olarak nitelendiren Büyükelçi, kendi ülkesinde böyle bir düzenlemenin bulunmadığını, ilk kez böyle bir öneri duyduğunu da söyledi. (ANKA)


*Dayatma sürecinde yaşananlar*
AKP’ye Türlüğe hakareti serbest bıraktıran Avrupa Birliği, sözde Ermeni soykırımının tanınmasını da sürekli dayattı. 301’deki değişiklikle, “Ermeni soykırımı vardır” diyenlere artık dava açılamayacak. İşte bugüne gelinen süreçte yaşanalar ve Avrupa’nın Türkiye’ye dayatmaları: 

*Soykırımı şartı getirilmişti*
Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğine karşı sözleriyle tanınan hatta Türkiye’ye AB yerine Arap Birliği’ni adres gösteren Fransa Cumhurbaşkanı Nicolas Sarkozy’nin iktidardaki Halk Hareketi Birliği (UMP), bu yılın Ocak ayında Türkiye karşıtı bir kampanyaya imza atmıştı. Bu kez de 11 milletvekili, Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğine karşı çıkılması için bildiri yayımlamıştı. UMP’nin tüm diğer partilere de gönderdiği bildiri Fransız medyasında geniş yer almıştı. Türkiye’nin demokratikleşme ve insan hakları konusunda gerekli ilerlemeyi kaydedemediğine işaret edilen bildiride şu ifadelere yer verilmişti: “1,5 milyon insanın hayatına malolan Ermeni soykırımını kabul etmeyen, Kürt sorunu ve Kıbrıs konusunda ilerleme kaydedemeyen bir devleti, Avrupa Birliği’ne entegre etmek imkansızdır.” 


*Sevr resmen* *talep edilmişti*

“Avrupa Birliği (AB), Türkiye’ye Serv” i dayatıyor “ diyen vatanseverleri ” paranoyak “ olmakla suçlayan küstahlar, Fransız parlamenterin teklifiyle suçüstü yakalanmıştı. Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu” nun 2005 yılında basına kapalı yapılan toplantısında konuşan Fransız parlamenter Jacques Toubon, Türkiye’nin “sözde Ermeni soykırımını ve Sevr Anlaşması’nı kabul etmesini” istemişti. Sözde soykırım konusunda Avrupa Parlamentosu’nun karar aldığını belirten Toubon, AB üyeliği için Türkiye’nin “soykırımı tanıması” gerektiğini ileri sürmüştü. Rum parlamenter Marios Matsakis ise “Türkiye’nin, Ermenilere, Rumlara ve Kürtlere soykırım uyguladığını” savunarak tansiyonu yükseltmişti. 


*Ermeni* *tahrifatı!..* 
TCK’nın 305.Maddesi’nin hükümet gerekçesinde Ermeni soykırımını içeren bölüm, Adalet Bakanlığı Yayınlar Dairesi Başkanlığı tarafından 2005 yılında bastırılan “Gerekçeli Türk Ceza Kanunu” nda yer almamıştı. Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun son şekliyle basımını yapan Adalet Bakanlığı Yayınlar Dairesi Başkanlığı, “Temel Milli Yararlara karşı Hareket” suçunu tarif eden 305.’inci maddenin gerekçeli bölümünde Ermenileri atlamıştı (!) Basımı unutulan gerekçede, “Ermenilerin soykırıma uğradıklarının basın yayın yoluyla propogandasının yapılması” nın suç olduğu açıklanmıştı. Bu unutkanlık, büyük bir tesadüf eseri, yabancı gazetelere “Türkler, 30 bin Kürt ve 1 milyon Ermeni öldürdü” açıklaması yapan yazar Orhan Pamuk’un işine yaramıştı. 

+++++



*‘Soykırımı yoktur’ diyeni mahkemeye çıkarıyorlar*
İsviçre’de “Ermeni soykırımı emperyalist yalanıdır” diyen İP lideri Doğu Perinçek, Engizisyonu aratmayacak şekilde yargılanmıştı

İşçi Partisi Genel Başkanı Doğu Perinçek, 2005 yılında İsviçre’nin Winterthur kentinde düzenlenen bir konferans sırasında, “Ermeni soykırımı emperyalist bir yalandır” dediği için, İsviçre’de Ermeni iddialarını “inkar” yasasını ihlal ettiği gerekçesiyle 2007 yılında Lozan’da yargılanmıştı. Lozan Mahkemesi, 6 ve 7 Martta yaptığı duruşmalar sonunda Perinçek’i 90 gün hapis cezası karşılığında, her günü 100 İsviçre Frangı olmak üzere 9 bin İsviçre Frangı para cezasına çarptırmış ve bu cezayı iki yıl tecil etmişti. Mahkeme, ayrıca 3 bin frank para cezası verdiği Perinçek’in, sembolik olarak bu ülkedeki Ermeni cemaatine 1000 frank, davayı açan Ermeni cemaati lideri Sarkis şahinyan’a da 10 bin frank ödemesini öngörmüştü. Perinçek’in karara yaptığı itirazı reddeden İsviçre Federal Mahkemesi, Lozan Mahkemesinin kararını 19 Aralık üarşamba günü onamıştı. Perinçek, İsviçre Federal Mahkemesinin, Lozan Bidayet ve Bölge İstinaf Mahkemelerinin hakkında verilen kararı onaması üzerine Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesine (AİHM) başvuracağını söylemişti. Perinçek, partisinin İstanbul İl Merkezi’nde düzenlediği basın toplantısında, kararın bir “Engizisyon” hükmü olduğunu belirterek, “’Federal mahkeme, kararın gerekçesinde, bilimsel kanaat ve düşünce hürriyetini ayaklar altına almıştır” diye konuşmuştu. 







*09/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal'in Yeniden İdamı: 301. Madde* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/04/2008* 



Osmanlı Devleti savaşta yenildi. Bunun üzerine İstanbul işgal edildi. Ardından da vatanperverlerin yargılanmasına başlandı. İstanbul’daki gafil ve korkak 1. Damat Ferit Paşa hükümeti Ermeni kamuoyunu memnun etmek, zevahiri kurtarmak ve icra-i hükümet etmeye devam edebilmek amacıyla Ermeni Tehciri ile ilgili eline geçirebildiği bütün vatansever görevlileri yargılamak üzere divan-ı harp örfisi hakkında kararname yayınladı. 

Bu vahim ortam içerisinde, yapılan bir sözde yargılama sonucunda idam edilen bir vatan evladı var ki; onun trajedisi dünya durduğu sürece Türküm diyen herkesin yüreğini sızlatacak, gözünü yaşartacak ve içini yakacak niteliktedir. 

Sözünü ettiğimiz kişi Mehmet Kemal nam-ı diğer Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal Bey’dir. Kaymakam Kemal ve arkadaşları 30 Ocak 1919’da Konya’da tevkif edilerek İstanbul’a getirilip orada güdümlü bir mahkeme tarafından yargılanıp idama mahkÃ»m edilecektir!

Yukarıda sözünü ettiğimiz kararnameye dayalı olarak kurulan divan-ı harp mahkemesinin reisliğine atanan Hayret Paşa günlerce vicdan muhasebesi yapmış, Kemal Bey ve diğer tutuklu devlet görevlilerine yapılan haksızlığa dayanamamış ve Ferit Paşa ile şiddetli bir münakaşa sonucunda görevinden istifa etmiştir. Hayret Paşanın yerine Kürt Mustafa Paşa veya nam-ı diğer Nemrut Mustafa Paşa adlı kişi getirilmiştir. Kaymakam Kemal Beyi idam eden heyet başta Reis Kürt Mustafa Paşa, şevket Bey ve Artin Efendi’den teşekkül etmişti. İddia makamında da Sami Bey bulunuyordu. Türk milleti vatan evlatlarını yargılayarak mazlumları idama mahkÃ»m eden, adalet yerine zulüm dağıtan bu kukla heyeti vicdanında daha sonraları mahkÃ»m edecektir. 

Her safhası hukuk adına bir ibret ve devlet adına ise trajedi olan bu yargılamaya kısaca değinmekte yarar vardır. 

İlk duruşmada söz alan savcı Sami özetle şunları söyler: “Yüce mahkeme heyeti faciaların ve bilinen zulümlerle devletin ve milletin temiz geçmişine sürülen lekenin; amilleri ve sebepleri hakkında gereken kanunu eksiksiz biçimde uygulayarak, adaletin nuruyla temizlemekle yükümlüdür”.

Devletin ve milletin temiz geçmişine sürüldüğünü söylediği lekeyi çıkarmak üzere mahkeme bula bula küçücük bir kasabanın kaymakamını bulabilmiştir. Hüküm ise peşin olarak verilmişti. 

Mahkeme heyeti Kürt Mustafa Paşa başkanlığında 8 Nisan 1919 tarihinde, Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal Beyi beklendiği gibi idama mahkÃ»m eder. Padişah Vahdeddin 9 Nisan’da bu kararı imzalar. 10 Nisan 1919 Perşembe günü akşama doğru Kaymakam Kemal idam edilir.

Kaymakam Kemal’in son sözleri şöyledir: “Sevgili vatandaşlarım, ben bir Türk memuruyum. Aldığım emri yerine getirdim ve ben masumum. Son sözüm bugün de budur, yarın da budur. Yabancı devletlere yaranmak için beni asıyorlar. Eğer adalet buna diyorlarsa kahrolsun böyle adalet. Vatan uğrunda cephede ölen bir insan gibi şehit gidiyorum. Allah vatan ve milletimize zeval vermesin. Yaşasın Millet!” 

Kemal Bey olayı Osmanlının tükeniş döneminin eseridir. Yıkılış dönemleri, vatanseverliğin tepe taklak olduğu dönemlerdir. Eğer bir ağaç kendi dalından yapılan balta ile kendi kökünü tahrip etmeye başlamışsa hiçbir güç onu ayakta tutmaya yetmez. Nitekim Osmanlıyı da hiçbir tedbir ayakta tutamamıştır. Bunun sebebi de Osmanlı Devleti’nin kökünün değil, gövdesindeki asalakların emrine girmesidir.

Bu tarihi olaydan ibret alınmalıdır. Bozgunculuğun, bölücülüğün, hainliğin, korkaklığın, acizliğin ve gafletin kol gezdiği ülkemizde gerçek dostu ve düşmanı çok iyi tanımak gerekir. Kaymakam Kemaller bir milletin var olabilmesi için kendi elleriyle ödediği bedellerdir. Onu ve onun ödediği bedelin ne anlama geldiğini çok iyi bilmek gerekir. 

Türklüğe hakareti dolaylı olarak serbest bırakan bugünkü 301. Madde değişiklikleri Kaymakam Kemal’i bir kez daha idam etmek anlamına gelir. Buna izin verilmemelidir.

----------


## bozok

*301, Boğazlıyan kaymakamı gibi diyet mi?*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/04/2008* 



AKP durdu durdu 301. madde için harekete geçti. 

Türk’e, Türklüğe ve devletimize küfür etmeyi serbest bırakan bu düzenleme için düğmeye bastı. 

Peki ama niye mi? 

Avrupa Birliği’ni memnun etmek için. 

AKP kapatılma davası bağlamında AB’den destek alırım ümidi ile bu ülkenin vazgeçilmezlerini bir bir feda ediyor. 

Ortaya çıkan bu fotoğraf bana Birinci Dünya Savaşı sürecinde devlet tarafından yapılan tehcir (Zorunlu göç) olayında görev ifa eden Boğazlıyan Kaymakamı Kemal Bey’in kellesinin Batılı Emperyalistlere diyet verilmesini çağrıştırıyor... 

Evet, tarih adeta tekerrür ediyor ve bugün de tıpkı merhum Kemal Bey’in feda edilmesi misali devletin kutsalları bir bir ayaklar altına alınarak adeta güncel bir diyet ödeniyor. 

Tam bu noktada bir hatırlatma yapalım .Boğazlıyan Kaymakamının diyet olarak verildiği tarihin, yani aşağılık teslimiyetlerin yaşandığı sürecin hemen sonrasında Türkiye dört bir yandan işgal edilmiş ve bu ülke Kurtuluş Savaşı’na mecbur kalmıştı. 

Dileriz bugün ikinci bir kurtuluş savaşına mecbur olmayız.

----------


## bozok

*301 kimi kurtaracak?!* 


*09.04.2008* 
*BEHİü KILIü*
*[email protected]* 



*üRTüşME dikkatinizde mi?..*

Avrupa Birliği Adalet Divanı'nın, PKK'nın terör örgütü olarak kabul edilmemesi konusunda aldığı son kararla, AB'nin Türk adaletini hedef tahtası haline getirmesinin aynı zamana rastlaması!..

MHP Lideri Bahçeli "Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi'nin önümüzdeki süreçte Avrupa Birliği'ne bir can simidi olarak sarılacağı ve bu amaçla Brüksel'in dayatmalarının gereğini yerine getirecek bir hazırlık içinde olduğu görülmektedir" diyor...

Bu hazırlıklar ortalıktadır...

İktidar, Türklüğe hakareti düzenleyen 301. madde ile ilgili değişiklik teklifini TBMM'ye sunmak üzere...

MHP Lideri Bahçeli önlerine gelmesi söz konusu teklifler konusunda fikirlerini şöyle açıklıyor...

"Avrupa Birliği komiserlerinin "artık sabrımız taştı" diyerek Türkiye'yi tehdit ettiği bir dönemde, 301. maddeyi böyle bir kriz ortamında gündeme getirmek AKP için siyasi iflas anlamına gelecektir. 

*Bu yola sapma hazırlığı içinde olan Sayın Başbakan şu soruların cevabını Türk milletine vermek zorundadır:*

- Türklüğe hakaretin serbest bırakılmasını kim ve hangi amaçla istemektedir?

- Ermeni Soykırımı yalanının serbestçe seslendirilmesi ve buna haklılık kazandırılması sonucunu doğuracak böyle bir zillete katlanılmasını, Türkiye'den talep edenlerin sinsi amaçları ile AKP'nin emellerinin örtüşüyor olmasının ahlaki bir izahı nasıl bulunacaktır?

- PKK terör örgütü ve etnik bölücülerin de Türklük değerlerine hakaretin serbest olmasını istemeleri karşısında, Sayın Başbakan bu ihanet odakları ile hangi fikri ve siyasi çizgide buluşmakta ve bunu nasıl açıklamaktadır? 

- Avrupa Birliği, PKK, etnik bölücüler ve Ermenistan'ın oluşturduğu cephenin baskı ve dayatmalarıyla Türk tarihine, Türklük değerlerine ve Türk milletine hakaretin önünün açılması, AKP'ye nasıl bir şeref ve itibar kazandıracaktır?

- 301. madde Meclis'in önüne getirilirse, AKP'li 339 milletvekili Türk Milletinin ve şerefli Türk tarihinin huzurunda bir onur ve haysiyet imtihanıyla karşı karşıya kalacaklardır.

- Kimseye bırakmadıkları, muhafazakarlık, demokratlık ve mukaddesatçılığın gerçek yüzü ise bu imtihan sonucunda ortaya çıkacaktır...

Bahçeli'nin konuşmasında bir de parti kapatma konusu bulunuyor ve diyor ki;

"AKP yönetiminin bu süreçte Avrupa Birliği'nin baskı ve müdahalesinden medet umması, her yönüyle hazin ve acınacak bir ibret vesilesi olmuştur. 

- Son dönemde AB temsilcilerinin AKP'li bakanların teşvikiyle Türk hukuk sistemine ağır hakaretler yöneltmesi ve Anayasal düzenin kökten değişmesi çağrılarında bulunması, AKP için onur ve itibar kaynağı sayılmayacaktır.

Türkiye'ye tepeden bakan, Türk milletini hor ve hakir gören Avrupa Birliği komiserlerinin, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'ne ve kurumlarına alenen hakaret etmeleri karşısında sessiz kalmalarının, bu hakaretlere çanak tutmalarının anlaşılabilir ve kabul edilebilir bir yönü bulunmamaktadır.

"AKP'nin sözcülüğü ve avukatlığı görevini üstlenen basın ve yayın organlarındaki gönüllülerin, kapatma davası sonrası başlattıkları kampanyanın üslup düzeyi, her geçen gün düşmekte ve yargıyı hedef alan hakaretlerin dozu giderek artmaktadır. 

- Darbe sürecinden, karşı darbe için harekete geçilmesinden ve halk kitlelerinin patlamaya hazır bir barut fıçısına döndüğünden dem vuran bu cihat kampanyası, hukuka ve kanunlara meydan okuyan bir pervasızlık boyutlarına taşınmıştır..

- MHP Lideri iyi bir siyasi tabloyu yansıtmıyor...

----------


## bozok

*AB'ye iadeli taahhütlü paket* 


AB Komisyonu Başkanı Jose Manuel Barroso ve AB Komisyonu Genişlemeden Sorumlu Komiseri Olli Rehn’in yarın Ankara’ya yapacakları gezi öncesi hükümetin 301 jesti sürprizi başkentte yeni bir krize yol açtı.



Metehan DEMİR YAZIYOR

*9 Nisan 2008 / hurriyet.com.tr*


AB, bir süredir, tam üyelik müzakerelerinde sorunlar yaşansa da, ifade özgürlüğünün önünde engelleri kaldıracak TCK’nın 301. maddesi ile ilgili Türkiye’nin adım atmadığını savunuyordu. 

Bu nedenle, kulislerde konuşulanlara göre, uzun süredir ilk kez gelecek AB’nin iki önemli isminin tam Ankara’da bulunacakları sırada hükümet, değişiklik önerisini Meclise getirerek sürpriz planlıyordu. 

Ama olmadı. Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan’ın üin’de bulunması nedeni ile yerine vekalet eden Meclis Başkanvekili CHP’li Güldal Mumcu, bunu, ‘ne bu acele’ diyerek Toptan’ın hafta sonu Türkiye’ye gelişine kadar bekletme kararı aldı. 

Tabii durum böyle olunca da, AKP ile CHP arasında kriz çıktı. 

Ayrıca, Mumcu’nun bu hareketi ile hükümetin, Genel Kurul’a sevk edeceği 301. madde ile AB yetkililerine yapacağı jestin önüne geçmek istediği’ yorumları ortaya çıktı. 

Konuyu her ne kadar AKP’liler, CHP’ye şikayet etse de, parti yönetimi Güldal Mumcu’nun arkasında durdu. Hatta bazı CHP’liler, kapatma davasında AB’den destek arayan AKP bununla, ’Bakın biz demokratikleşme için çaba harcıyoruz’ diye sempatik görünme amacı ile zamanlamayı özellikle geziye denk getirdiğini iddia etti. 

AKP hükümetinin normal planı Barosso ve Rehn’in gezisi sırasında 301. değişiklik tasarısının komisyondan Meclis Genel Kurulu’na indirildiğini göstermekti. 

Mumcu’nun bu tavrı için bazı CHP’li kaynaklar ise, ‘AKP’nin şovuna alet olmamak en doğrusu’ ve acele etmeden bu kadar kritik bir konu için bizzat Meclis Başkanı beklenmesi gerektiğini savundu. 

şimdi gözler hafta sonu Türkiye’de olacak Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptan’da. Ancak, sonuçta ne olursa olsun, 301 değişikliği Barosso ve Rehn’in yarın Ankara ve 11 Nisan’daki İstanbul’daki temaslarına yetişmeyecek. Meclis’teki ünlü ve muhtemel 301 değişikliği arkalarından iadeli taahhütlü gönderilecek.

----------


## bozok

*301: Demokrasi mi yoksa tarihsel hesaplaşma mı?* 


*Rıza Zelyut*
*[email protected]*
*13.04.2008*



  
*EN FAZLA AVRUPALILAR FERYAT EDİYOR* 
Türkiye'nin siyasi gündemine damgasını vuran TCK'nin 301. maddesi, sadece iç sorun değil önemli bir dış sorun olarak karşımızda duruyor. AKP'nin kapatılma davasının açılmasından hemen sonra hükümet tarafından TBMM gündemine getirilen 301. madde; Türk kimliğine hakareti yasaklıyor. Bu maddeyi ortadan kaldırmaya çalışanların acaba ortak bir yönleri var mıdır?  
Türkiye, 301. madde ile ilgili olarak basıt gibi gözüken ama tarihsel derinliği olan bir tartışmanın içinde... 
MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli 8 Nisan’da şöyle diyordu: “301. madde Meclis’in önüne getirilirse, AKP’li 339 milletvekili Türk Milleti’nin ve şerefli Türk tarihinin huzurunda bir onur ve haysiyet imtihanıyla karşı karşıya kalacaklardır. Kimseye bırakmadıkları, muhafazakarlık, demokratlık ve mukaddesatçılığın gerçek yüzü ise bu imtihan sonucunda ortaya çıkacaktır."  
CHP’li Meclis Başkan Vekili Güldal Mumcu ise AKP hükümetinin alelacele Meclis’e sevk etmeye kalkıştığı 301. maddeyi değiştiren taslağı imzalamıyordu. Halbuki başta Avrupa Birliği (AB) Komisyonu’nun Genişlemeden Sorumlu üyesi Olli Rehn olmak üzere, AB Komisyon Başkanı Jose Barosso, AB Dış Politika ve Güvenlik Yüksek Temsilcisi Javier Solana ve Karma Parlamento Eşbaşkanı Joost Lagendijk ve öbür yetkililer, 301. madde değiştirilmezse Türkiye’yi AB’ye almayacaklarını ima eden sert açıklamalar yapıyorlardı. 
*301 MADDE NEDİR?* 
Türk Ceza Yasası’ndaki 301. maddenin özünü şu iki fıkra oluşturur:  
Türklüğü, Cumhuriyeti veya Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’ni alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan üç yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. 
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti HükÃ»metini, Devletin yargı organlarını, askeri veya emniyet teşkilatını alenen aşağılayan kişi, altı aydan iki yıla kadar hapis cezası ile cezalandırılır. 
Gazeteci Hrant Dink’in öldürülmesi bile 301. maddeye bağlandı ve onun cenazesinde ‘Katil 301’ dövizleri taşındı. Hak-İş Genel Başkanı Salim Uslu da "301 vaktinde değiştirilseydi belki de Dink ölmeyecekti" dedi. Tartışmalar sürecinde CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen, 301. maddenin cinayetin sorumlusu gibi gösterilmeye çalışıldığını ancak Avrupa’daki birçok ülkede benzer yasaların bulunduğunu söyledi. Başbakan Erdoğan, 30 Ocak 2007’de alevlenen 301Ã*inci madde ile ilgili tartışmalara da değinip "301’i kaldıramayız, kimse bizden bunu istemesin." demişti.  
Hükümet, AKP’ye karşı kapatma davası açılması üzerine 301. maddeyi değiştirmeyi derhal devreye soktu ve böylece de AB’den AKP’nin korunması konusunda ciddi destek aldı. 
*KİMLER KARşI?* 
Ceza Kanunu’ndaki 301. maddenin içeriği Türk kimliğine saldırının önlenmesiyle ilgili. Bu kimlik; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni kuran kimliktir. Batı tipi devrimlerle Türkiye’nin çehresini değiştiren Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, kendisini en büyük Türk olarak görüyordu. Onun "Türk olmak; medar-ı iftiharımdır" diyerek Türk kimliği ile övünmesi bunun göstergesidir. Kemal Atatürk, Osmanlı ümmet toplumundan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti adlı milli (ulusal) bir devleti bu kimlik üzerinde yaratmıştır. 
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluş sürecinde Kuvayi Milliye güçleri hangi odaklarla çatışma durumunda ise bugün de hemen hemen aynı odaklarla çatışma yaşamaktadır. Bu yüzden de 301. madde üzerinden yürütülen mücadelenin siyasi ve hukuki boyutunun ötesinde bir de tarihsel-kültürel yüzü bulunmaktadır. 
Kurtuluş Savaşı sırasında İstanbul basını, büyük ölçüde İngiliz-Fransız işgalcilerinin yanında idi. Bugün de basın büyük ölçüde AB’nin yanında. O sıralarda padişahçılar-hilafetçiler, Türk kimliğini öne çıkararak mücadele yürüten Mustafa Kemal’e karşıydılar. Bugün de onların torunları olan tarikatçi-cemaatçi kesim Türk kimliğine karşı. AKP’yi yönetenler, zamanında "Ne mutlu Türküm diyene" sözüne şiddetle karşı çıkmışlardır. Başbakan Erdoğan, 2004 yılında hazırlattığı Azınlıklar Raporu ile Türk kimliğini sıradanlaştırma yolunda AB’den de destek almıştır. "Türk demeyelim, Türkiyeli diyelim!" sözünün özü budur. Başbakan’ın bu görüşüne Abdullah ücalan da hapishaneden destek vermiştir. 
Yani Türk kimliği karşısında AKP hükümeti, bunların desteklediği nev Osmanlıcı-cemaatçi tarikatler, Kürtçü bölücüler, Avrupa Birliği ve AB’ye eklemlenmiş liberallerden oluşan bir cephe bulunuyor. 
Bunlar, tarihsel Türk varlığını bile yok saymaya çalışıyorlar.  
*BOZKURT SEMBOLü* 
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kurulduktan sonra; bozkurt başı milli eğitimde ve kültürde kullanılan en belirgin sembol haline getirildi. Daha 1912 yılında ortaya çıkan Türk Ocakları’nın sembolü de buydu.  
Bizzat Mustafa Kemal, ‘Bozkurt’ diye anılmaya başlandı ve Batı dünyası da ona bu sıfatı yakıştırdı.  
Cumhuriyetin gemisinden tutun da Petrol şirketi TPAO’ya kadar birçok alanda bozkurt, sembol olarak kullanılmaya başlandı. Atatürk, Adalet Bakanı Mahmut Esat’a; Fransızlara karşı kazandığı uluslararası davadan sonra Bozkurt soyadını verdi.  
Türk Milleti ile bozkurt arasındaki ilişki çok derindir. Tarihe Türk adıyla geçen ilk halk olan Tüküeler, dişi bir kurttan türediklerine inanıyorlardı. Bu Kurt, üin kaynaklarında Açina (Aşina-Asena) adıyla anılıyor ve anlamı da ‘soylu kurt’ olarak veriliyor. Bununla ilgili ayrıntılı bilgileri ‘Yabancı Kaynaklara Göre TüRK KİMLİğİ’ (Fark Yayınları) isimli kitabımda verdim.  
Bilinmelidir ki her milletin kendisinin atası saydığı böyle totemler vardır. ürneğin Ruslar ayıyı, Fransızlar horozu kendi ataları olarak kabul etmişlerdir. 
*ERGENEKON* 
Bozkurt ile Ergenekon iç içe geçmiştir. 
Türk mitolojisine göre düşmanlar saldırıp bütün Türkleri kılıçtan geçirirler. Bunlardan elleri kolları kesilmiş bir çocuğu dişi kurt kaçırıp dağlara götürür ve geniş bir mağarada ona bakar; yaralarını iyileştirir. Sonra bu dişi kurtla evlenen o gençten Türkler meydana gelirler. Ergenekon denilen bu vadide çoğalan Türkler, çevrelerindeki demir dağı körükler kurup eriterek dışarı çıkarlar ve dünyaya egemen olurlar. 
Başta Rus tarihçisi Prof. Gumilev olmak üzere önemli tarihçiler, bu efsanenin tarihsel temelleri olduğunu ortaya çıkarmışlardır. Batı Hunları’nın MS 468’lerde kılıçtan geçirilmesi ile bundan yüz yıl kadar sonra onların soyundan gelen Göktürklerin Moğolistan hattından bugünkü Ural-Volga (İtil) hattına kadar kısa sürede egemen olmaları; bu efsanede dile getirilmiştir. 
Ergenekon, dik yamaç anlamına gelmekte olup bugün Rusya, üin, Kazakistan, Moğolistan sınırlarının birleştiği noktaya denk düşen yüksek vadileri anlatmaktadır. Türk milliyetçilerine karşı yürütülen polis operasyonuna ‘Ergenekon’ adı verilmesi de işin 301 ile bağlantılı olduğunu gösteren ilginç bir veridir. 
Mü. 700’lerde Doğu Avrupa’da egemen olan İskit (Saka) Türkleri; daha sonra Sarmat ve Alanlarla varlıklarını sürdürmüşlerdir. Peşinden Hunlar, Göktürkler, Peçenekler, Guzlar (Oğuzların kuzey kolu) Doğu ve Orta Avrupa’da egemenliklerini devam ettirmişlerdir. Daha sonra Balkanlarda ve Orta Avrupa’da Osmanlı Türklerinin (Oğuzlar) 500 sene süren varlığı gündeme gelmiştir. 
Yani bugün bir dünya devi konumunda olan Avrupa; uzun süre Türklerin egemenliği veya etki alanı altında kalmıştır. Bu yüzden de Avrupalılar Türklere karşı tarihten gelen derin bir tepki duymaktadırlar. Bu derin tepki düşmanlık duygularıyla doludur. Bizzat Batılı yazarların eserlerinden bu derin düşmanlığı tespit etmek mümkündür. Alman kadın yazar Margret Sphon’un yazdığı Yapı Kredi Yayınları’ndan çıkan ‘Her şey Türk İşi’ isimli incelemeye bakabilirler. 
üocuklarını "Türkler geliyor!" diye korkutan Avrupalının binlerce yıl Türk gücünün baskısı altında kaldıkları bir gerçek. Unutulmamalıdır ki Türkleri Avrupa’dan atmak; Batılıların en büyük hedefleri olmuştur. 16 Temmuz 1782’de Mozart’ın ünlü Saraydan Kız Kaçırma müzikalinin ilk gösteriminde Rusya ve Avusturya imparatorları Osmanlı Devleti’ni Avrupa’dan nasıl atacaklarını tartışıyorlardı.  
Bugün, AB yetkililerinin bütün güçleri ile 301. maddeyi işlersiz hale getirme gayretlerinin anlaşılması için bu tarihsel arka planı bilmek, görmek gerekiyor. 


*Tarihsel gerçek nedir?* 
Türk kimliğine yönelik en kuvvetli eleştiriler 2004 yılında başbakanlık adına hazırlanan Azınlıklar Raporu’nda yer aldı. Türk demenin bile yanlış olduğu ileri sürüldü. Başbakan Erdoğan ‘Türk demeyelim Türkiyeli diyelim’ görüşünü ileri sürdü. AB kaynaklı bu görüşlerin giderek Türk kimliğini sıradanlaştırması üzerine yabancı kaynaklardan yararlanarak Türk Kimliği isimli ayrıntılı bir çalışma yaptım. Bu kitapta, bugün yaşadığımız kimlik tartışmalarının tarihsel ayrıntıları belgelerle ortaya konuldu. Bu kitap incelenmeden 301 tartışmalarının tam anlaşılması mümkün değildir.

----------


## bozok

*301 takiyesi!*

 
*Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Vural Savaş, AKP’nin 301. maddede değişiklik yaparak, kovuşturma açma yetkisini Cumhurbaşkanı’na vermesini “siyasi karar” olarak değerlendirdi. Savaş, “Vatandaş dava açılmasına izin vermeyenlere sandıkta hesap soracaktır. İktidar sorumluluktan kaçıyor” dedi.*



*Hükümet sorumluluktan kaçıyor*
Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Vural Savaş, AKP’nin 301. maddede değişiklik yaparak, kovuşturma açma yetkisini Cumhurbaşkanı’na vermesini “siyasi bir karar” olarak değerlendirdi. 301’den yargılanma izninin siyasi sorumluluğu olduğuna dikkat çeken Savaş, şunları söyledi: 

“Daha önce Adalet Bakanlığı’nın iznine tabi olmasının nedeni, kamuoyunu çok fazla rahatsız etmeyecek şeklen oluşmuş suçlar için gelişi güzel davalar açılmasını önlemekti. Adalet Bakanı, milleti kamuoyu önünde rencide edecek kişiler hakkında dava açılmasına izin vermezse, hükümet eleştirilebiliyordu. Sonuçta, seçim sonuçlarına da etkisi oluyordu. şimdi AKP, bu sorumluluktan sıyrılmaya çalışıyor. İzin yetkisini Cumhurbaşkanı’na havale etmekle, hem Anayasa’nın Cumhurbaşkanı’na vermediği bir yetkiyi kendisine vermiş oluyor, hem de Türklüğü, Cumhuriyeti tahkir eden kişileri koruma altına alıyor” diye konuştu. 


*Hukuksal bir konu*
Gazi üniuversitesi İletişim Hukuku üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Nurullah Aydın ise parlamenter sistemlerde Cumhurbaşkanı’nın icranın başı olduğunu ancak hiçbir icrai yetkisinin bulunmadığını hatırlatarak, “Türklüğe hakaret nedeniyle bir savcı tarafından hazırlanan iddianame mahkemece kabul edildikten sonra bu aşamada Cumhurbaşkanı’nın izninin alınması, tam bir hukuk garabeti olur” dedi. Aydın, “Cumhurbaşkanı’na bu yetkinin verilmesi; Anayasa’nın Cumhurbaşkanı’nın görev, yetki ve sorumluluğuna ilişkin maddesine ve Anayasa’nın yargının işlevine ilişkin hükümlerine aykırıdır” diye konuştu. 







*15/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Yetki Köşk’te olacak*

 




Katar Başbakanı şeyh Hamad Bin Casim Bin Cabir El Tani ile Başbakanlık Sarayı’nda görüşen Erdoğan, “Cumhurbaşkanı partiler üstü bir makam” dedi. 

*301’de yekti Köşk’te olacak*
Başbakan Erdoğan, Katar’da yaptığı açıklamada TCK’nın 301. maddesiyle ilgili AKP Grubu’nda ve bazı sivil toplum örgütleriyle görüşmeler yapıldığını belirterek, “Cumhurbaşkanı ise partiler üstü bir makam olduğu için cumhurbaşkanlığı makamında böyle bir değerlendirmenin, böyle bir adımın atılması, kararın verilmesi çok daha güven telkin eder düşüncesiyle biz böyle bir adımın atılmasının faydalı olacağına inandık, buradan hareketle de adımı böyle attık” dedi.







*15/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Türklükten ve Müslümanlıktan caymayız*

 
*MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli Erdoğan üzerinden AB’ye sert mesajlar gönderdi...*


Devlet Bahçeli, partisinin Meclis grup toplantısında, AKP’nin 301. madde üzerinde değişiklik yapmak istemesine sert çıktı. Tayyip Erdoğan’ın yasa değişikliği ile ’Türklüğe’ hakareti meşru sayarak, Avrupa’dan umduğu “icazetin ve desteğin kaporasını” ödemeyi göze aldığını kaydeden Bahçeli, “Biz, hiçbir şey uğruna ne Türklükten vazgeçeriz ne de Müslümanlıktan cayarız” dedi.


*“Hayır” deme özgürlüğüne karartma!...*
MHP’nin, 301’le ilgili başlatacağı “değişikliğe hayır” kampanyası çerçevesinde, billboardlarda yayınlanmak üzere bastırdığı afişler, AKP’li belediyeler tarafından engellendi. Bunun üzerine 5 milyon broşür basarak dağıtma kararı alan MHP’nin kampanyası 10 gün sürecek.



*Bu dönemin sorumlularından hesap soracağız*
Bahçeli: Türklük kavramı, bir insan ırkını değil, bütün Türk milletini kapsayan, ’Türk olma halini’ çeren geniş ve zengin bir tanımdır. Hiçbir şey uğruna ne Türklükten ne de Müslümanlıktan cayarız


MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli, partisinin Meclis grup toplantısında gündemdeki konuları değerlendirdi. Hükümetin Avrupalı dostlarını mutlu edecek bir jest yapmaya hazırlandığını bunun da TCK’nın 301’inci maddesiyle ilgili değişiklik teklifi olduğunu dile getiren Bahçeli, Başbakan Erdoğan’a “Türk demokrasisinin gelişmesindeki en büyük engel Türklüğe hakareti önleyen bir yasa maddesinin varlığı mıdır? Bu yasanın değişmesi halinde Türk milletinin mukaddesatına yapılacak saldırıların önünün açılması, Türk demokrasisine nasıl bir katkı sağlayacak?” sorusunu yöneltti. Erdoğan’ın, “Türklük” ile “Türk milleti” arasındaki ince farkı nasıl anladıklarını sorduğunu belirten Bahçeli, şöyle konuştu: 


*Erdoğan’a* 
*Türklük dersi*
“Biz Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi olarak, Türklük ile Türk milleti arasında kavram olarak ayırt edilemeyecek kadar ince bir çizgi var ise, o halde Sayın Başbakan’a yasanın mevcut halini korumasını öneririz. Ancak değişiklikte ısrarını sürdürecekse Türklük ve Türk milleti arasındaki anlam farkını bizden öğrenmesini istiyoruz. Türklük kavramı, bir insan ırkını değil, kucaklayıcı bir genel yaklaşımla bütün Türk milletini kapsayan, ’Türk olma halini’ içeren geniş ve zengin bir tanımdır. Türklük, Türk milletinin yalnızca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti sınırları içindeki varlık ve değerlerini değil, dünyanın her yöresindeki Türkleri ve ortak eserlerini içine alan kolektif bir kavramdır. Türklükle anlaşılması gereken, yalnızca bugünü değil, coğrafyaları ve zamanı aşan bir derinlik ve perspektifle, bu tanıma uyan, maddi, manevi, beşeri, kültürel, sosyal, ekonomik, antropolojik ve arkeolojik vb. bütün Türk varlığını, eserlerini ve geleceğini ihtiva etmektedir.” 

*Türk milletini* 
*kabile zannediyor*
Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Türk milletini yirminci yüzyılın başlarında tesadüfen bir araya gelmiş 36 etnik gruptan oluşan bir melez topluluk zannettiğini öne süren Bahçeli, “Sayın Başbakan’ın ilgi ve tefekkür sahasına hiç girmeyen bu alandaki derinliği bilmemesi elbetti ki Türk milliyetçileri için şaşırtıcı değildir. Ancak ilginç olan, Türklük ve Türk milleti arasındaki ilişki ve farkı bilmeden bir yasa değişikliğine soyunması ve ’kabile’zannettiği millet mefhumu ile iptidai bir asabiyyet zannettiği milliyetçilik konusundaki cehaletini bir kez daha ortaya koymuş olmasıdır” dedi. 


*İcazetin kaporası*
Erdoğan’ın tereddütle geçirilen ayların ardından bir yasa değişikliği ile ’Türklüğe’ hakareti meşru sayarak, Avrupa’dan umduğu “icazetin ve desteğin kaporasını” ödemeyi göze aldığını savunan Bahçeli, şöyle konuştu: “Sayın Başbakan’ın şimdilik ’Türklük’kavramından vazgeçmeyi göze aldığı bu yolculukta son durak neresi olacak ve önümüzdeki mola yerinde başka hangi kutlu kavram istismara ve ihanete uğrayacaktır? Onun vazgeçeceği değerler, terk edeceği mukaddesat elbette ki bizleri hiç ilgilendirmemektedir. Ancak kendisi ile birlikte elindeki siyasi gücü kullanarak Türkiye’ye yapacağı kötülüğün kabul edilmesi mümkün değildir. Buradan şunu yüksek sesle söylüyoruz ki; hiçbir şey uğruna ne Türklükten vazgeçeriz ne de Müslümanlıktan cayarız. Bunlar bizim için iç içe geçmiş mukaddes hayat pınarları olup, yeryüzünde değiştirilmesi mümkün olmayan mana yüklü değerlerdir. 


*İstiklal Savaşı şartları*
Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi, İstiklal Savaşımızın verildiği şartlar altında aziz millet varlığının korunması, yaşatılması ve yüceltilmesi için oluşturulmuş bir kurum olarak bugün tarih ve millet karşısında bir vebal ile karşı karşıyadır. Bu nedenle Milliyetçi Hareket aziz milletimize yönelik böyle bir suikastın içinde asla ve asla yer almayacak, bu teklifle sonuna kadar mücadele edecektir. Yanlış bir hesap içinde olanlar bunu asla gözden uzak tutmamalıdır. Bilinmelidir ki; Türk milliyetçileri bu gafleti ve işbirlikçi tavrı hiçbir zaman unutmayacaklar, milletimizin partimize tek başına iktidar nasip ettiği bir dönemde Türklüğün hak ettiği iltifatı yeniden yasa maddesi haline getirecek, bu dönemin sorumlularından büyük Türk milleti adına mutlaka hesap soracaktır.” (ANKA)



301 kampanyasına faşist baskı




Billboardlar için hazırlanan afişler AKP’li belediyelerin engeline takıldı.


Türk Ceza Kanunu’nun Türklüğü aşağılamakla ilgili 301 ve 305’nci maddelerinde değişiklik öngören kanun teklifinin bu hafta içinde Meclis Adalet Komisyonu’nda görüşülmesi beklenirken, yasa teklifine sert muhalefete hazırlanan MHP de, bir süredir hazırlıklarını yürüttüğü “301 kampanyası” nın startını verdi. 

*Billboardlara izin çıkmadı*
MHP, 301’le ilgili kampanya çerçevesinde, bütün illerdeki billboardlarda yayınlanmak üzere afişler bastırdı. Ancak başta Ankara, İstanbul, İzmir gibi büyük iller olmak üzere bu afişler için belediyelerle temasa geçen MHP’ye izin çıkmadı. MHP’li yetkililer, billboardlar boş olmasına rağmen AKP’li belediyeler tarafından kendilerine kiralanmadığını belirtti. Yaşanan engelleme nedeniyle kampanya kapsamında billboardlarda 301’le ilgili afişlerin yayınlanmasından vazgeçildi. MHP’nin billboardlara asılmasından vazgeçtiği afişlerinde ise “TCK 301 neden gerekli?” ve “Kimler rahatsız?” temaları işleniyordu.


*5 milyon broşür* 
*dağıtılacak*
MHP, kampanya çerçevesinde yine 301’nci maddenin önemini ve gerekliliğini anlatan 5 milyon adet de broşür bastırdı. Bu broşürlerin teşkilatlar aracılığıyla illerde dağıtılacağı ve halka “301’nci maddenin gerekliliğinin” anlatılacağı kaydedildi.

*Kampanya internet ortamında*
MHP, 301’nci maddeyle ilgili değişiklik teklifine muhalefetini internet ortamında da gerçekleştirecek. Bu amaçla kurulan “kim rahatsiz.com” isimli web sitesinde 301’le ilgili bilgiler yer alıyor. “Uyan Türkiye şimdi birlik zamanı. Adımız bir, Anımız bir, Acımız bir. Biz, büyük bir aileyiz. Kuzeyden Güneye, Doğudan Batıya Tek bilek, Tek yüreğiz. Biz Türkiye’yiz.” ifadelerinin bulunduğu sitede “301’den kim rahatsız?” sorusuna, “Türkleri, soykırımcı ilan etmek isteyen lobiler, bin yıllık kardeşliği bozmaya çalışan işbirlikçiler, Türklüğe hakaretle görevli, fikir fakiri sözde aydınlar” cevabı veriliyor. (ANKA) 






*15/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Türklüğe hakaret "düşünce hürriyeti" öyle mi?* 


*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/04/2008* 



ünce Orhan Pamuk namında biri çıkıp, “1 milyon Ermeni’yi, 30 bin Kürdü kestik” dedi, arkadan başka müfteriler sökün etti. Türk Milletine yapılabilecek bu en ağır hakaret ve iftira karşısında savcılar harekete geçti. Vay sen misin dava açan, savcıların başlarına gelmeyen kalmadı. Sonunda işbaşındakiler, dışarıdakiler ve işbirlikçileri, müfterilerin yargılanmasını engellediler. Pamuk Nobel armağanı bile aldı.

Ama iş burada da bitmedi. AB ve ABD karar aldı, TCK 301. maddeden “Türklük” ibaresi çıkarılacak. üünkü “Düşünce ve ifade hürriyetini” engelliyor. Demek ki, ota-çöpe hakaret suç ama Türklüğe “Hakaret” bir hak ve “Düşünce hürriyetinin” gereğiymiş. 

Dedikleri oluyor, TBMM’deki tasarıya göre, madde metninden “Türklük” çıkarılıyor, yerine “Türk Milleti” konuyor. Kanun bu haliyle geçerse, düşünce hürriyetinin önündeki engel kalkmış olacakmış. Yani Türkler soykırım yaptı yalanı rahatça söylenebilecek. Türklüğe hakaret serbest kalacak. Başka bir ifade ile bu güne kadar “Türklüğe” hakaret, Türk Milletine hakaret sayılıyordu, nedense şimdiden sonra sayılmayacak.

Sorumlulara bakarsanız, değişen bir şey olmayacak. üyleyse, kanun niçin değiştiriliyor? ABD ve AB bir yıldır niçin ensemizde boza pişiriyor. Barroso ta TBMM’ye gelip, 3001’i değiştirin diye boşuna mı “üfürdü” ? Yoksa Türk Milleti denince, doğum tarihimiz 1923 sayılacağından, 1915-1923 yılları arasındaki soykırımı iftirası bizi ilgilendirmez mi denilecek? Osmanlı, Türk milleti sayılmayacak mı? Ne yapılmak isteniyor? Hasılı bir karmaşa ki, anlaşılır gibi değil. 

Yeni düzenlemede 2 unsur var. Biri, cezanın üst sınırının 3 yıldan, 2 yıla inmesi. Böylece verilen cezalar erteleme kapsamına giriyor. İkincisi, “Kovuşturma” için Cumhurbaşkanı’nın izni gerekecek. Hani efendiler “Dokunulmazlıkları” kaldıracaklardı ya, bundan vazgeçtik, şimdi yenisi geliyor. Türk Milletine hakaret eden biri için savcı soruşturma başlatıp mahkemede dava açtığında, hakim önce Cumhurbaşkanından izin isteyecek. Gelirse davaya bakacak, yoksa dava düşecek. Bu da yeni bir dokunulmazlık türü, “suç sanıklarının dokunulmazlığı” olsa gerek. Hem de kim için nasıl kullanılacağının tercihi Cumhurbaşkanına ait. 


*Fetvacılarımız bol*

Efendim bu “Türklük” kavramı çok genişmiş. Mesela Kazak Türkü’ne hakareti de kapsadığından, bunu düzeltmek gerekiyormuş. Adamın dili var konuşuyor. Bu mümkün mü, hiç görülmüş mü diye sormadan. Bu kadarına da pes doğrusu. Sanki devletlerin kanun hakimiyeti kendi vatanları ve vatandaşlarıyla sınırlı değilmiş gibi. şu hale bakın, sıra kendi milletini ve devletini kötülemeye gelince dillleri çözülüyor. Mangalda kül bırakmıyorlar. Buna da her halde “Aydıncık züppeliği” dememiz lazım.

Bazıları da çok yükseklerden uçtukları için yerdekiler ne kadar da küçük görünüyor. Adam 301’in neden değişmesi gerektiğini yazıyor; “milli hedefimize, insanlığa bu düzeyi sağlayan fikir hürriyeti olmaksızın erişmemiz mümkün değildir. Olur olmaz yazıları ve söylemleri millete hakarettir diye yargıya götürmek, fikir hürriyeti ile bağdaşmaz. Biz, bu hatayı yaptık.” Olgunluğa bakın!.

Demek ki, ikide bir “millete hakaret edildi” diye dava açılırsa, buna en iyi tedbir, 301’den “Türklük” ibaresini çıkarmakmış. Böylece, Türklüğe bol bol hakaret etmenin hiçbir sakıncası kalmaz daha da önemlisi, “fikir hürriyetinin önü açılır, milli hedefimize ulaşırız.” 

*şu Türklük bize neler yapmış da haberimiz yokmuş. Sağ olsun, ABD ve AB’si ile şu Haçlılar!.. Ve de içeridekiler!..*

----------


## bozok

*301 bahane, Gül-Erdoğan çekişmesi şahane!* 


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 16/04/2008* 



AKP’nin öbür yakasında acayip şeyler oluyor. 

Kapatılma davası ve ardındaki süreç sonrasında Tayyip Erdoğan’a biat etmiş malum güruh açıktan şunları haykırmaya başladı:

“Abdullah Gül, Tayyip Bey’i tasfiye etmek için yola çıkanlara örtülü destek veriyor.” 

Evet, zerre mübalağa etmiyorum. Erdoğan’ın kurşundan askerleri Cumhurbaşkanına sitemin ötesinde hücum etmeye başladı.

Tayyip Bey’in kalelerinden biri olan Star Gazetesi’nde bu durum birinci sayfa toplantısında bile dile gelmiş!

Aslında Erdoğan-Gül rekabeti yeni değil.

Bu öylesine bir yarış ki, hanımlar bile bundan etkilenmiş!.

2002’deki seçimlerden önce de yazdık, Hayrunnisa Hanımın; “Tayyip bey İngilizce bile bilmiyor, Abdullah Bey Başbakan olmalı” şeklindeki sözlerine Emine Hanımın çok çok kızdığı biliniyor. üyle ki, Bayan Erdoğan o kızgınlığının eseri olacak, Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün üankaya Köşkü’nde verdiği ilk eşli kabule Tayyip Bey’in ısrarına rağmen katılmadı.

Erdoğan’la Gül arasındaki ikinci çekişme ya da ayrışma Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi sürecinde görüldü.

Tayyip Bey zafer kazandığı 22 Temmuz akşamında partisinin önünde toplanan kalabalığın arzusuna rağmen Gül’ün adaylığına yeşil ışık yakmadı.

Kimilerinin Dolmabahçe mutabakatı olarak yorumladığı bu duruş daha sonra Abdullah Bey’in ısrarı ve hatta resti ile zorunlu olarak ortadan kalktı.

İşte zaman zaman böylesi gel-gitleri olan Erdoğan-Gül ilişkisi son olarak kapatılma davası süreci ile yine limonileşti.

Cumhurbaşkanının toplumda yükselen tansiyonun düşürülmesi için inisiyatif alması Tayyip Bey yandaşlarını çılgına çevirdi .

üyle ki, TüSİAD ile TOBB Başkanı Rıfat Hisarcıklıoğlu’nun teşebbüsleri de ona mal edildi.

Dahası bu tutumu, Abdullah Bey’in Tayyip Bey’i feda edip kendini sağlamlaştırma şeklinde yorumlayan da oldu.

Hayır hayır, bunlar asla tevatür değil, bire bir bilgidir.

İşte böyle seyreden Gül Erdoğan ilişkisinde son gelişme 301. madde ile ilgilidir.

TBMM Başkanı Toptan’dan Adalet Bakanı şahin’e kadar hadiseye sağduyu ile bakan herkes 301 için dava açma emrinin Cumhurbaşkanlığına verilmesini makamın saygınlığı açısından uygun görmüyor.

Cumhurbaşkanı Gül de eşyanın tabiatı gereği bu konuda titizlik gösteriyor.

Derken önceki gün acayip bir gelişme oluyor.

Tarafsız bir konumda olan TBMM Başkanı Toptan’ın, yetki Adalet Bakanlığı’nda olmalı beyanına Başbakan Erdoğan bulunduğu Katar’dan anında şu karşılığı veriyor: “Biz bunun kararını yetkili kurullarımızda verdik. Dava açma yetkisi tarafsız olan Cumhurbaşkanında olacak.” 

Peki, bu tablo ya da fotoğraf neyi mi anlatıyor?

Gül ile Erdoğan arasında yaşanan örtülü çekişmeyi...

Eğer öyle olmasaydı, Başbakan Cumhurbaşkanının haklı itirazına bu şekilde meydan okurcasına bir dayatmaya girer miydi?

Peki, bunun bir sonucu olur mu sorusuna gelince?

Hayır, akşamdan sabaha somut bir sonucu olmaz da, söz konusu olan Cumhurbaşkanı ile Başbakan arasında uç veren güven bunalımıdır.

şuraya yazıyorum, uygun bir konjonktür yakalayan, yani fırsatını bulan elinden geleni yapacaktır...,Gül ile Erdoğan şu gün için karşıtımın karşıtı dostumdur bakışından hareketle bir gibi görünüyorlar ve kol kırılır yen içinde diyorlar ama dediğim gibi konjonktür değişirse Gül ile Erdoğan’ın arası üzal’la Yılmaz’ın ya da Demirel’le üiller’in bile ötelerinde açılacaktır...

----------


## bozok

*Süper Sınıf Halka Hakaret Etmeyi Yasallaştırmak İstiyor*


*Bülent Esinoğlu* 
*acikistihbarat.com*
*15.04.2008* 



AKP'nin ilk iktidar yıllarını bir hatırlayalım.

*1 Mart Teskeresi* ve Güney Doğu bölgemizin hemen tamamına Amerikan Ordusunun yerleştirilmesi, Mecliste bu geri tepince hava sahamızı ve İncirlik üssünü Amerikalılara açmak, *İncirlikten Irak'a 4490 sorti yaptırmak*, hızlı özelleştirmeler ile Cumhuriyetin varlıklarının yabancılara satılması, toprakların yabancılara satılması, Anayasa'daki egemenliği ilgilendiren hususlarda uluslararası anlaşmaların Anayasadan üstün sayılması, 45 yıldır hiçbir hükümetin çıkarmadığı İkiz Yasaların çıkarılması (halkların kendi kaderlerini kendilerinin tayin hakkı) hususlarıdır v.s.

Bunlar olurken bir gurup aydın avazının yettiği kadar bağırıyordu. 

Vatan elden gidiyor, diye. Karşıdan gelen tek cevap vardı. 
*Paranoya.*

Türkiye'nin gizli işgaline verecekleri hiçbir haklı cevap olmadığından, demokrasi yutturmacısı da çare olmayacağından tek cevap vardı: 

Paranoya.

şimdi demokrasi dışı yarattıkları bu durumun meşrulaştırması aşamasına geldiler. Bu alt üst oluşa yasal bir durum yaratarak geri dönüşsüz kılmaya çalışmaktalar. Yani hukuk.


*Süper Sınıfın Hakaret Etme Hakkı Yani 301*

Hesap etmedikleri ya da yeterince hesaplayamadı kları bir durum ortaya çıktı. 

Koyun yerine koydukları halkta tahmin edemeyecekleri bir uyanış ortaya çıktı. ürgütlü olmasa da Halk olan biteni artık içine sindiremez hale geldi. 

Yaratılan *"süper sınıfı"* görmek için uzman olmaya gerek yoktu.
Bir tarafta *süper sınıf*, öte yanda vatan topraklarını ve devletini kaybetme noktasına gelmiş *halk kitleleri*.

şimdi süper sınıf diyor ki, _"sana hakaret edeceğim sende ses çıkarmayacaksın."_

üstünde oturduğun toprağın ne olacağına ben karar veririm. 

Bu kararıma karşı çıkarsan medya vasıtası ile sana operasyon yaparım. Bunları sağlamak içinde 301 kaldırmam gerekiyor.

*Anladık, süper sınıfın işbirliği yaptığı emperyalizm 301'in değişmesini istiyor.* 

Niye istiyor? İşte bu çok önemli.

*Emperyalizm diyor ki, senin milli değerlere ihtiyacın yok. Dini değerler sana yeter.*

Bildiğiniz gibi, milli değerler millet olmak için gerekli, dini değerler cemaat olmak için yeterlidir.

Emperyalizm, *bölmenin yolunun ulusu atomize etmekten geçtiğini bildiğinden, dini değerleri serbest milli değerleri yasaklamak istiyor.* 

İşte 301 tuzağı budur.


Diyeceksiniz ki, dini değerler milli değerler gibi toplumu birleştiren değerler değil midir? 

Hayır, çünkü cemaatleşme ile millileşme olmaz. 

Dini değerleri savunanlar vatanı savunmayabilir. Eğer birleştiren değer dini değer olsaydı Irak bölünmezdi. 

Irak'ı ileride birleştirecek tek unsur Arap milliyetçiliğidir. Sonunda oraya gelecekler.

301'i kaldırarak Türklüğün değerlerine küfretmek (hakaret) halka hakarettir. 

Halka ,_"sen bir hiçsin sana istediğim muameleyi yaparım"_ demektir. 

Halkı sindirmektir. Dirençsiz kılmaktır. Elindeki tek ve son silahı da almaktır.

*301 devleti savunmak için değil halkı savunmak içindir.*

*Başaramayacaklar.*

----------


## bozok

*Savunucuları bile isyan etti*

 
*İstanbul Barosu eski başkanı Avukat Turgut Kazan* 

İstanbul Barosu eski başkanı Avukat Turgut Kazan, önerilen 301. Madde değişikliğinin hiçbir soruna çözüm olmayacağı gibi, anayasal sorun yaratacağını bildirdi. 

Kazan, “üünkü, yetkinin Cumhurbaşkanı’na bırakılması bir yana, ” soruşturma “ değil, ” kovuşturma “ izne bağlanıyor. Böyle bir düzenleme, olacak şey değildir. İnsanı sorgulayacak, iddianameye bağlayıp suçlayacaksınız, sonra (Cumhurbaşkanı’ndan izin alarak) aklanma imkanı bile tanımayacaksınız” dedi. 

301. Madde değişikliğinin AKP’ye açılan kapatma davasına karşı AB desteğinin sağlanabilmesi için, birdenbire gündeme getirildiğini ifade eden Kazan, şöyle dedi: “Ardından başka yasalarda da uygulandığı gibi, hükümet kenara çekildi, bir milletvekili teklif verdi. Bizler, her şeye rağmen, demokratik bir adımdır diye sevindik, destekledik. ’Türklük’ yerine ’Türk Milleti’ denilmesi önemliydi. Ancak düşünülen değişiklik yaşanan sorunlara çözüm getirmeyecek.








*15/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Rumları eski topraklarına kim davet etti?* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 01/05/2008* 


2005 yılında Rum Fileleftheros gazetesi, Gökçeada’da yaşayan Rum azınlığın, genişlemeden sorumlu AB Komiseri Olli Rehn’e* “Yunan azınlığın haklarında ciddi ihlallerin devam ettiği”* şikayetinde bulunduğunu yazdı. 
Habere göre Rum azınlık, 1960-1970’li yıllarda devlet tarafından uygulamaya konan* “Eritme Programı*” nın devam ettiğini, bu programın ise *“Türkleştirme”* yi hedeflediğini iddia etti. 

* * * 

Ardından Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, Bozcaada ve Gökçeada’yı ziyaret etti, önce Selanik’teki Gökçeadalılar Derneği yöneticileriyle sonra da Gökçeada Metropolit’i Yorgi Drogni Krilyos ile görüştü. 

Erdoğan, adalardaki Rumların kendisine emanet olduğunu vurgulayıp, *“Onların burada dertleri nelerse, bunlar azınlıktır diyerek, kenara itmem mümkün değildir. üözmek zorundayım”* dedi!

üünkü Avrupa Parlamentosu ve Türkiye-AB Karma Parlamento Komisyonu üyesi Konstantinos Hacitakis, Ekim 2003’te AB Komisyonu’na iki soru önergesi vermiş ve bunun sonucunda 6 Ekim 2004’teki AB ilerleme raporunda Gökçeada ile Bozcaada’daki azınlık okullarının yeniden açılması, tapu konusunda karşılaştıkları zorlukların giderilmesi ve müsadere edilen mülklerin iadesi talepleri dile getirilmişti! 

* * * 

ünceki gece sabaha karşı, TBMM 301’inci madde görüşmelerini tamamlamak üzere iken üanakkale milletvekili Mustafa Kemal Cengiz, Bozcaada ve Gökçeada’da gezen AB yetkililerini gündeme getirdi. 
Gerçekten de Avrupa Konseyi Parlamenterler Meclisi’nin İsviçreli üyesi Andreas Gross, *“Bozcaada ve Gökçeada’da yaşayan Rumların neden göç ettiklerini, göç edenlerin ise neden geriye dönemediklerini”* araştırmak üzere, hafta sonundan bu yana bu iki Ada’yı ziyaret ediyordu. 

Hürriyet’in haberine göre AKPM’nin ziyaretle ilgili açıklamasında, Gökçeada ve Bozcaada’nın Türkçe adlarının yanısıra, şimdi kullanılmayan Rumca adlarına da yer veriliyordu. Gross, adalarda yaşayan halkla ve yerel yetkililerle biraraya gelecek, ardından da Ankara’ya geçerek, bu konuda İçişleri, Milli Eğitim, Dışişleri ve Adalet Bakanlığından yetkililerle görüşecek. 
Gross’un ziyaret sırasında*, “1960’larda izlenen çeşitli politikalar sebebiyle Adalardan ayrılan”* Rumların geri dönmesi önündeki engellerin ne olduğunu araştıracağı ifade edildi. Açıklamada, 1993’ten bu yana, Ada’dan göç edenlerin geri dönmesine izin verildiği, ancak geri dönmek isteyenlerin pek çok sorun yaşadıkları da ifade edildi. 

Açıklamada, Andreas Gross’un* “AKPM raportörü”* olarak Gökçeada ve Bozcaada’yı ziyaret etmesini, “AKPM’deki Türk ve Yunan vekillerin ortak inisiyatifinin sağladığı” da belirtilerek, şöyle denildi: 

*“AKPM’deki Türk ve Yunan delegasyonları tarafından başlatılan ortak inisiyatifle görevlendirilen raportör, soruna adil bir çözüm arayacak. Böylece, bu iki ada, Türk-Yunan işbirliğinin iki tarafın da çıkarına olduğuna ilişkin olumlu bir örnek haline gelecek.”* 

* * * 

Demek ki* “Ankara’nın şerrinden Brüksel’in şefaatine sığınmak”* isteyenler, bununla yetinmeyip, Gökçeada ve Bozcaada’dan başlamak üzere, Anadolu’dan göçmüş Rumların torunlarına eski topraklarına dönüş imkanı açacak bir uygulamayı da başlatmak istiyor! 

Ne demişti Bartholomeos, 7 Mayıs 2000 günü Orta Anadolu’da eski bir kilisede düzenlediği ayinden sonra? *“Türkiye’nin AB’ye üyeliği, Anadolu’da önceden varolmuş Hıristiyan toplumların yaşadığı bölgelerde yeniden Hıristiyanların yaşamasına izin vermelidir. Eğer AB üyeliği bunu müsait kılarsa ve Hıristiyanlar yaşadıkları bölgelere tekrar yerleşirse, o zaman Patrikhane de o bölgelerde bulunan kiliselerin yeniden ayine açılmalarını düşünebilir”* demişti! 

*İşte Brüksel’in şefaati demek, Anadolu’yu Rumlara, Ermenilere açmak demektir!* 

*Haberiniz olsun!*

----------


## bozok

*Hainler hakkında kovuşturma yapılması da Adalet Bakanı’nın iznine bağlıdır* 


*07.05.2008* 
*üETİN YETKİN*
*[email protected]* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TüRK Ceza Kanunu’nda yapılan değişiklikle *“Türk Milleti”*ni aşağılamak sembolik de olsa suç sayılmış ama *“Türklük”*e sövüp saymak suç olmaktan çıkarılmıştır. üstelik, Türk Milleti’ni aşağılamak suçu için kamu davası açılması da Adalet Bakanı’nın iznine bağlanmıştır. Demek ki, herhangi bir kendini bilmez yaratık Türk Milleti’ni değil de Türkler’e Türk oldukları için ya da Türk dünyasına sövüp sayarsa bu davranışı artık suç oluşturmayacaktır. Ancak, bu kere benim asıl üzerinde durmak istediğim konu, Adalet Bakanı’nın izni konusudur. Bugün için söylemiyorum, yanlış anlaşılmasın, bu izin, yarın öbür gün Adalet Bakanı olacak kişinin kendisini ne kadar Türk Milleti’nden göreceğinden ayrı düşünülemez. Varsayalım ki, yeni bir seçimde TBMM’nde hükümet kurulabilmesi için DTP kilit parti olsun, o da hükümete katılmadan hükümet oluşturulamayacak bulunsun. Bu durumda Adalet Bakanı da pekala DTP’den olabilir!... Bu bir yana, bir Adalet Bakanı ile benim “Türk Milleti”nden anladığımız da farklı olabilir... 

Ne var ki, bu izin konusunun yanlışlığı kendini asıl 305. maddede göstermektedir. Gelin önce bu maddeyi birlikte okuyalım:

“(1) Temel milli yararlara karşı fiillerde bulunmak maksadıyla veya bu nedenle, yabancı kişi veya kuruluşlardan doğrudan doğruya veya dolaylı olarak kendisi veya başkası için maddi yarar sağlayan vatandaşa ya da Türkiye’de bulunan yabancıya, üç yıldan on yıla kadar hapis ve on bin güne kadar adli para cezası verilir. Yarar sağlayan veya vaat eden kişi hakkında da aynı cezaya hükmolunur.

(2) Fiilin savaş sırasında işlenmiş olması halinde, verilecek ceza yarı oranında arttırılır.

(3) Savaş hali dışında işlendiği takdirde, bu nedenle kovuşturma yapılması Adalet Bakanı’nın iznine bağlıdır.

(4) Temel milli yararlar deyiminden; bağımsızlık, toprak bütünlüğü, milli güvenlik ve Cumhuriyetin Anayasada belirtilen temel nitelikleri anlaşılır.”

Demek ki, bir kişi;

1- Yabancılardan çıkar sağlayarak, 

2- Milli güvenliği zaafa uğratmak, Türkiye’nin bağımsızlığını ortadan kaldırmak, toprak bütünlüğünü parçalamak ve Cumhuriyet’in Anayasa’da belirtilen temel niteliklerini yok etmek amacıyla,

3- Eylemde bulunursa (dikkat edilsin: Artık burada düşünce ve anlatım özgürlüğü bahanesi de yoktur),

Adalet Bakanı (savaş durumu hariç) izin vermedikçe bu hain elini kolunu sallayarak aramızda dolaşabilecek, gazetelerde köşe yazısı yazabilecek, TV kanallarında boy gösterebilecektir.

Başka bir deyişle, bu eylemlerde bulunan biri suçüstü olarak tüm delilleriyle birlikte yakalansa bile, Adalet Bakanı izin vermedikçe, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin savcıları hiçbir şey yapamayacaklardır.

Böylece, Türkiye’nin milli güvenliğinin, bağımsızlığının, toprak bütünlüğünün ve Cumhuriyet’in temel niteliklerinin yazgısı Adalet Bakanı olan kişinin iki dudağının arasından çıkacak söze bağlanmış olmaktadır.

Bu madde kabul edildiğinde TBMM’nde AKP’lilerin yanı sıra CHP milletvekilleri de bulunuyordu!...

*Sanırım başka söze gerek yoktur.*

----------

